# Glossybox March 2013



## MaiteS (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Ladies;

Since March is right around the corner I decided to make a new thread for Glossybox's March Box. There is a mini spoiler of it being a "Spring Fling Box". When you go to sign up on their Facebook USA page it tells new subscribers to sign up for the so called new March box titled this!

What do you think Spring Fling would entitle?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope it entails nail polish (a fun pastel color), fash wash or moistuzer, blush and a lip product.  Lip scrub would be nice too.  I hope they step it up for March because February seems a little meh especially after the Man Repeller with full size Tarte!



> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies;
> 
> ...


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it entails nail polish (a fun pastel color), fash wash or moistuzer, blush and a lip product.  Lip scrub would be nice too.  I hope they step it up for March because February seems a little meh especially after the Man Repeller with full size Tarte!


I hope so too, I've been staring at the OPI/Zoya line for their glittery pastels.. So pretty, but I can't justify getting them yet.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 25, 2013)

Agreed!  Or I love the Butter London pastels/Spring collection I have seen and I would never shell out $14 for a polish so getting it in a sub would be awesome!  I could definitely do with more Zoya and they have paired with them 2 other times so fingers crossed!



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so too, I've been staring at the OPI/Zoya line for their glittery pastels.. So pretty, but I can't justify getting them yet.


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed!  Or I love the Butter London pastels/Spring collection I have seen and I would never shell out $14 for a polish so getting it in a sub would be awesome!  I could definitely do with more Zoya and they have paired with them 2 other times so fingers crossed!



Yeah, maybe, they teased about Butter London NOT being in the Feb box. Perhaps they'll come up a solution for it? Wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

If this box is good enough I might resub! I hope we get some kind of spoiler, more than just: spring fling.


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 26, 2013)

when is a good time to apply my dots for a free box? I have enough, and I want to make sure I get March's box and not February.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> when is a good time to apply my dots for a free box? I have enough, and I want to make sure I get March's box and not February.


Well on their face book page a couple of days ago they said "to subscribe now to get their Spring Fling box" so I assume now would be an okay time to apply them!


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 27, 2013)

You're not in a hurry either. They don't charge until about mid March or around the time they have a last call.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 27, 2013)

Posted to wrong thread.  Sorry!!!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 27, 2013)

Posted to wrong thread...


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 27, 2013)

If they give us a nail polish I'm hoping for one of Illamasquas new speckled ones! I know they used some Illamasquas products in the past and that would make my day!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 27, 2013)

They were also showing lime crime on their FB page, I would love to see that brand in a box!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They were also showing lime crime on their FB page, I would love to see that brand in a box!


Yeah that would be awesome too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They were also showing lime crime on their FB page, I would love to see that brand in a box!


 I would love to try some Lime Crime &lt;3


----------



## Clackey (Feb 27, 2013)

I resubbed in hopes that it will be a good box.  I used the code COLOR for a free eyeliner.  We shall see if it actually comes.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 1, 2013)

Spring Fling sounds fun. I hope the March box lives up to its awesome theme name, unlike the disappointing International Style box for February.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to try some Lime Crime &lt;3


O goodness gracious, yes please! I'm madly in love with their eyeliners!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> O goodness gracious, yes please! I'm madly in love with their eyeliners!


 I know! Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they give us a nail polish I'm hoping for one of Illamasquas new speckled ones! I know they used some Illamasquas products in the past and that would make my day!


 I just broke down and bought the blue and green of that line. Love the collection.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 1, 2013)

they changed their website header with a new picture for the month:

Spring is everywhere, and here at GLOSSYBOX we couldnâ€™t be more excited! For us, it's all about renewal - updating your look, refreshing your body. To help you shake off winter, weâ€™ve arranged a delightful array of springtime beauty.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2013)

Commenting to get updates and find out spoilers... I got the Feb box (my first one) and was so unhappy with it.  I cancelled, but hope springs eternal, and if I like some of the spoilers I may resubscribe!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they give us a nail polish I'm hoping for one of Illamasquas new speckled ones! I know they used some Illamasquas products in the past and that would make my day!


 Oooh, I love Illamasqua's products.  I haven't subbed to glossybox yet - I was concerned over some of the shipping time reviews. I'm interested in tracking the March box and then making my decision on subbing for April.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are GORGEOUS! Well, I'm not too crazy about the brown but I want every other one of them. If they were going to have that in this month's box, I'd be so, so, thrilled.


I'd be super thrilled too! However I did just buy the mint one. I couldn't resist, its my favorite color and I had a sephora gift card. Its so pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2013)

UGH. I'm supposed to cancel this month. I've been planning to cancel after my free box for a couple of months now! And I hated February's box...but dang it, this Spring Fling theme is tempting me to stay...I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH. I'm supposed to cancel this month. I've been planning to cancel after my free box for a couple of months now! And I hated February's box...but dang it, this Spring Fling theme is tempting me to stay...I KNEW THIS WOULD HAPPEN.


 Maybe cancel now, and resubscribe if you like the spoilers?


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe cancel now, and resubscribe if you like the spoilers?


I agree with this! Especially since the last couple of months the spoilers have been pretty acurate


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 2, 2013)

A PSA: make sure you fill out those GB surveys before they expire tmrw! (The 3rd)


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm tentatively looking forward to it because if it does suck, I don't want to get mad. A lot of people said the feb box was terrible but besides the snail mask (I was lucky to not get it!), my box seemed passable (barely lol). I actually really liked the 'nail rock' nail wraps and did hate a couple of things but I'm still subbed for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tentatively looking forward to it because if it does suck, I don't want to get mad. A lot of people said the feb box was terrible but besides the snail mask (I was lucky to not get it!), my box seemed passable (barely lol). I actually really liked the 'nail rock' nail wraps and did hate a couple of things but I'm still subbed for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 One of the issues with the Feb box for me was that they called in an "International Style" box...to me, that was a chance to send out truly unique products from 5 different countries. Instead, we got two from the US (one of which was one of the worst lip glosses ever), nail strips from the UK that have a billion better dupes, and a bar of soap! The snail mask, in my opinion, was the only thing that truly fit the theme (regardless of ick factor for some, it is a unique international product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I'd have been truly sad if I had spent $21 on that box!

But, on the plus side, every other box has been good in my opinion, so hopefully March will follow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> One of the issues with the Feb box for me was that they called in an "International Style" box...to me, that was a chance to send out truly unique products from 5 different countries. Instead, we got two from the US (one of which was one of the worst lip glosses ever), nail strips from the UK that have a billion better dupes, and a bar of soap! The snail mask, in my opinion, was the only thing that truly fit the theme (regardless of ick factor for some, it is a unique international product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I'd have been truly sad if I had spent $21 on that box!
> ...


 I too have high hopes for March.


----------



## tameloy (Mar 3, 2013)

I really wonder if the reason why Feb. was so awful was because a lot of us got it for free. March will be make or break for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 3, 2013)

> I really wonder if the reason why Feb. was so awful was because a lot of us got it for free. March will be make or break for me.


That's a good point...kinda crappy for those of us who haven't been subbed long though! I didn't think it was horrible but certainly a step down compared to January! Plus I'm just sad I didn't get the snail mask! lol


----------



## meaganola (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really wonder if the reason why Feb. was so awful was because a lot of us got it for free. March will be make or break for me.


 I kind of think that might be the case, and that's completely backwards from what they *need* to do.  What they should be doing is making that free box *fantastic* to keep you hooked so you stick around and pay the following month.  I know I got my January box (actually, *two* boxes, since they inexplicably sent me a second box) for free and got so sick of being yanked around about shipping** that I canceled before I even received that free box.  I had even resigned myself to never receiving that last box, and I really think they were ignoring me because I had already canceled.

It also wouldn't surprise me to find out that they had to scale things down for February due to the number of people who got fed up after January and quit, and it also wouldn't surprise me to find out that they realized that they were going to be seeing a lot of cancellations just as soon as people cashed in points and canceled after February.  According to this theory, it wasn't the free box by itself as much as it was their awareness that they were about to see a sharp drop in customers after they built numbers up in January. 

** My label was generated on January 31st, but that was the only shipping update, and it didn't get here until almost mid-February, but all I could get from Glossybox was a generic blanket assurance on Facebook -- since they weren't answering emails -- that all boxes *had* shipped, which I think was a CYA *lie*.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel like they have the themes and contents of these boxes planned out well in advance so that an increase in January cancellations wouldn't have an immediate effect on the contents of February's box. They probably already know the themes for the boxes through summer and are already arranging the contracts with most of the companies that will be providing samples. I just can't imagine that they wouldn't have this stuff planned out in advance.



> I kind of think that might be the case, and that's completely backwards from what they *need* to do. Â What they should be doing is making that free box *fantastic* to keep you hooked so you stick around and pay the following month. Â I know I got my January box (actually, *two* boxes, since they inexplicably sent me a second box) for free and got so sick of being yanked around about shipping** that I canceled before I even received that free box. Â I had even resigned myself to never receiving that last box, and I really think they were ignoring me because I had already canceled. It also wouldn't surprise me to find out that they had to scale things down for February due to the number of people who got fed up after January and quit, and it also wouldn't surprise me to find out that they realized that they were going to be seeing a lot of cancellations just as soon as people cashed in points and canceled after February. Â According to this theory, it wasn't the free box by itself as much as it was their awareness that they were about to see a sharp drop in customers after they built numbers up in January.Â  ** My label was generated on January 31st, but that was the only shipping update, and it didn't get here until almost mid-February, but all I could get from Glossybox was a generic blanket assurance on Facebook -- since they weren't answering emails -- that all boxes *had* shipped, which I think was a CYA *lie*.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 3, 2013)

> I feel like they have the themes and contents of these boxes planned out well in advance so that an increase in January cancellations wouldn't have an immediate effect on the contents of February's box. They probably already know the themes for the boxes through summer and are already arranging the contracts with most of the companies that will be providing samples. I just can't imagine that they wouldn't have this stuff planned out in advance.


 Exactly what she said!


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like they have the themes and contents of these boxes planned out well in advance so that an increase in January cancellations wouldn't have an immediate effect on the contents of February's box. They probably already know the themes for the boxes through summer and are already arranging the contracts with most of the companies that will be providing samples. I just can't imagine that they wouldn't have this stuff planned out in advance.


 Yep, I agree. Hopefully, this month's contents are better than feb which was a step down from other boxes but I doubt that the increase in January cancellations (also, might it be possible that the amount of new subs stemming from the promised man repeller box outweighed or at least balanced out the cancellations?) was directly responsible for february's bad box. I do really really hope that this month's is better though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ktb1 (Mar 4, 2013)

I unsubsrcribed and didn't get the February box, but the Spring theme of the March Box is luring me in.  Grr.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel like they have the themes and contents of these boxes planned out well in advance so that an increase in January cancellations wouldn't have an immediate effect on the contents of February's box. They probably already know the themes for the boxes through summer and are already arranging the contracts with most of the companies that will be providing samples. I just can't imagine that they wouldn't have this stuff planned out in advance.


 That's what I had originally thought as well -- until multiple months of late boxes rolled through.  Sometimes things feel well-thought-through, but other times, things feel very haphazard and slapped together.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been subscribed since July, and January was the only box that was late. They have always shipped late in the month, but I'm sure some people have had individual issues with not getting their box when everyone else does - and that sucks - but I've seen people have that problem on every single thread each month for all of the subs I follow on here. I agree that February's box was more disappointing than usual, but I've liked 6 out of 8 boxes so far and that's pretty decent.



> That's what I had originally thought as well -- until multiple months of late boxes rolled through.Â  Sometimes things feel well-thought-through, but other times, things feel very haphazard and slapped together. Â


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 4, 2013)

.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 4, 2013)

Can't wait for the March box. My February should be here today. I, personally, do not love nail polishes but really liked the OPI in the January box. I doubt they would give us the Zoya Pixie Dust collection so soon, but it's really pretty.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait for the March box. My February should be here today. I, personally, do not love nail polishes but really liked the OPI in the January box. I doubt they would give us the Zoya Pixie Dust collection so soon, but it's really pretty.


Yeah it would be awesome if they did! I love that collection!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 4, 2013)

I just received 3 from that collection today!  I decided I loved the Vespa too much to wait and see if I got it in a box


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait for the March box. My February should be here today. I, personally, do not love nail polishes but really liked the OPI in the January box. I doubt they would give us the Zoya Pixie Dust collection so soon, but it's really pretty.


ZOYA is having a special now until the 6th. Spend $20 dollars and get free shipping PLUS a bottle of Zoya Sharon (a creamsicle orange color)

I am about to place my order momentarily...I have Godiva from the Pixie dust collection...will be picking up London and a few more.

The code is SHARON


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ZOYA is having a special now until the 6th. Spend $20 dollars and get free shipping PLUS a bottle of Zoya Sharon (a creamsicle orange color)
> ...


Awesome! I'm getting paid today so I'll totally be using this! Thanks for the code


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 4, 2013)

I am going to go broke if Zoya doesn't quit the free polish if you spend "X" amount of dollars.


----------



## tameloy (Mar 4, 2013)

I know that some people like that GB doesn't typically post spoilers, but I really would love to see some! I think it's half the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree, I like little hints.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know that some people like that GB doesn't typically post spoilers, but I really would love to see some! I think it's half the fun


 Me too!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know that some people like that GB doesn't typically post spoilers, but I really would love to see some! I think it's half the fun


Totally! Spoliers make feel like you are getting  surprised TWICE.

Even when you know what the products are before hand, there are still always color variations etc, that make your box a "surprise".when it arrives.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 5, 2013)

I was just charged for my glossybox! I wonder if they will be shipping earlier..


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just charged for my glossybox! I wonder if they will be shipping earlier..


This might sound a little CRAZY, but I wonder if they gave us a somewhat funky-quickly-pulled-together February box so they could catch up and start giving us better boxes on time??? ::crosses fingers:: lol


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This might sound a little CRAZY, but I wonder if they gave us a somewhat funky-quickly-pulled-together February box so they could catch up and start giving us better boxes on time??? ::crosses fingers:: lol


 One can only hope. I checked out their facebook last night and the comments were pretty rough. Many people were disappointed with the feb box.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 5, 2013)

I joined GB in Jan, canceled after the Feb box, but re-subscribed after they said their March box would be "the best" -- so we'll see.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This might sound a little CRAZY, but I wonder if they gave us a somewhat funky-quickly-pulled-together February box so they could catch up and start giving us better boxes on time??? ::crosses fingers:: lol


 I hope!


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 5, 2013)

I got this e-mail earlier today...

http://imgur.com/pFtjalM


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 5, 2013)

I also just got charged. Wouldn't it be a lovely spring surprise to get a March box.....in March!


----------



## JessP (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got this email that contains a March/Spring Fling box spoiler:

ModelCo Cheek &amp; Lip Tint - looks cute!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed!  Or I love the Butter London pastels/Spring collection I have seen and I would never shell out $14 for a polish so getting it in a sub would be awesome!  I could definitely do with more Zoya and they have paired with them 2 other times so fingers crossed!


 I would love to try some Butter London nail polish or some other nice spring colors. nothing bright or glittery this time. And like others said a nice lip product. I really was not excited about February's box. Let's see what they have this month.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I'm new to MUT and I tried posting something on here but it's not showing
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 5, 2013)

Just little things such as what brands they are liking now or colors or if they want to focus on nails or face renewal. Just little hints would be so exciting!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

one of the girls already nabbed at it with the picture! looks like the first spoiler is up:





ModelCo cheek and lip tint! if they send us that exact size its 24.00 full price.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks Amazing !! Send spring fling my way!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

I kinda want it and kinda not lol I'm afraid to believe them and think the box will be awesome and then be let down...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the picture with the pinks and the orchids but it is not saying much.



 "All about renewal and updating your look" - that might be new colors for the spring or a complete different direction with renewal for hair and skin. Well... or they do it like in February and do not go after the theme at all.





K

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

they changed their website header with a new picture for the month:

Spring is everywhere, and here at GLOSSYBOX we couldnâ€™t be more excited! For us, it's all about renewal - updating your look, refreshing your body. To help you shake off winter, weâ€™ve arranged a delightful array of springtime beauty.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 5, 2013)

I haven't opened my Feb box (freebie from points) so I am definitely asking for a refund and sending it back to use my points on this one. 

Their Feb box was a joke, probably because so many original members finally had enough points to cash in, they cheaped out.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 5, 2013)

See, already better than last month. Lol, though the bar was buried below the floor for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes!!!! Ever since receiving The Balm's Stainiac in my Birchbox last year I've been wanting another cheek/lip stain...I am so excited for this!!!


----------



## jnm9jem (Mar 5, 2013)

SO excited for this!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty excited for the spoiler also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope this spoiler is something that gets sent out in ALL the boxes and not just some because I love it!!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it just me or did they charge really soon this month?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

This spoiler has me slightly excited for March, my Feb box was a bust for me, except that shadow was so pretty!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it just me or did they charge really soon this month?


 Compared to last month, absolutely yes. Maybe they're trying to nab people before they change their minds after the feb flop box.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Compared to last month, absolutely yes. Maybe they're trying to nab people before they change their minds after the feb flop box.


Yeah, I'm somehow not surprised. It means I got to send another email because I'm trying to use up my glossydots. I would be even more pissed because I doubt they're going start sending boxes next week.

When they first began, they'd charged during random days until they settled on charging the 2nd (full) week, and ship on the 3rd. Even then with their current shipping model, many boxes don't even show up on the same month.


----------



## easteregg (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it just me or did they charge really soon this month?


 LOL- you are very smart!  I didn't think of that.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm super excited! I don't have anything like that and I've been wanting to try one. So excited!!


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 5, 2013)

Posting to keep track of the thread.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also just got charged. Wouldn't it be a lovely spring surprise to get a March box.....in March!


 It would be!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it just me or did they charge really soon this month?


 Yes, I already got charged. I hope that means boxes will be sent early.


----------



## BagLady (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmmm I cancelled my account for the month of February because I didn't like the items. Wondering if I should resubscribe for the month of March. Hoping to get a couple of more spoilers so I can decide although that 1 product spoiler has me tempted.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

The Model co. lips and cheek tint was sent to subscribers in Germany for December as part of a special golden box That you had to purchase for 29 Euros. I got the golden box but I didnt get the Model co, I got the becca beach tint in a coral color. If its anything like the becca a little goes a long way.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I cancelled my account for the month of February because I didn't like the items. Wondering if I should resubscribe for the month of March. Hoping to get a couple of more spoilers so I can decide although that 1 product spoiler has me tempted.


 I would wait a bit and see if they have anymore enticing spoilers. For the feb box they offered a heartland fragrance loofah soap towards the end...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't think they will do more spoilers, but I hope I'm wrong..Ugh.. a stain. I'm going to check modelco's website, I hope for color variations!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

Got charged! Yay!


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 5, 2013)

I tried to log on to my account today and noticed that next to my active sub, it said "update payment information".  Well, I didn't see why I would have to, my card isn't expiring or anything, but I clicked on it just to see...well...it didn't take me anywhere.  Clicked it a few more times....nothing...

So..I called the customer service number to see if they could tell me what was going on and.....someone answered immediately!  I had heard such horrible things about the line just ringing and ringing and ringing with no response but not so for me today.  She was helpful too, letting me know that it was a known problem with the site and there shouldn't be any issue....I received an email a couple of hours later that my March order had gone through.

So, long story short, their customer service seems to be improving?


----------



## PAsh (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to log on to my account today and noticed that next to my active sub, it said "update payment information".  Well, I didn't see why I would have to, my card isn't expiring or anything, but I clicked on it just to see...well...it didn't take me anywhere.  Clicked it a few more times....nothing...
> 
> ...


yes, i share this sentiment...they are more on the ball nowadays, even list their physical address and every thing! LOL


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 5, 2013)

So this is complete speculation but on the main page of glossybox they have a picture of the box &amp; talk about spring fling- they have what looks like a swatch of cheek stain, a swatch of pink polish, and a swatch of pink lipstick hmmmmm... I wonder


----------



## pride (Mar 5, 2013)

That spoiler is enough for me to resubscribe for this month. I just hope I get that item!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm debating if I should re-subscribe as well! It would help me decide quickly if we saw another spoiler. I wonder if all of us will be receiving this same spoiler they sent out via our emails though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm still not convinced... I already have a cream/liquid blush from the January Starlooks box, and that wildly hot pink color of the spoiler is not convincing me!  C'mon, Glossybox!  Give us some spoilers!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 5, 2013)

So I decided to re-subscribe after watching this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKLvYJEF-5Y

If you disregard the bad quality of the video, you'll get an idea of how the ModelCo tint would look like. I love the natural looking flush on the model and I'm sure the one shade that's offered for this tint is universally flattering for all of us.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I decided to re-subscribe after watching this video:
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I love the cheek flush as well, but that model looks miserable!!!!!!!


 lmao I thought the same


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I love the cheek flush as well, but that model looks miserable!!!!!!!


 Hahahaha yeah she definitely does look miserable! I read someone's comment underneath and that person said that the model looked as if she wanted to puke!


----------



## ktb1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Now I am debating re-subbing.   I really hope there is another spoiler soon.


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm debating whether I should re-sub. Is there any code we could use? If yes I will definitely re-sub! Thanks girls in advance!


----------



## Daliax29 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm debating whether I should re-sub. Is there any code we could use? If yes I will definitely re-sub! Thanks girls in advance!


 There is a code: COLOR 

It gets you a free Illamasqua eye liner ($20 value). But use it quick because it expires the 10th! Also don't forget to buy through ebates for $2.75 cash back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi ladies--quick question.

So I re-subscribed to GB yesterday and everything seemed to go well. However, I haven't received an email confirmation. I also haven't been billed. Is this normal for re-subscribers?


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm debating whether I should re-sub. Is there any code we could use? If yes I will definitely re-sub! Thanks girls in advance!
> ...


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Mar 6, 2013)

urg I have 990 dots and Feb surveys aren't out yet so I subbed for March. I am such a sucker.


----------



## Daliax29 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much! re-subbed! =p


   No Problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still not convinced... I already have a cream/liquid blush from the January Starlooks box, and that wildly hot pink color of the spoiler is not convincing me!  C'mon, Glossybox!  Give us some spoilers!


 I've found that with liquid stains the color is much more concentrated in the bottle than it appears when you apply to your lips and cheeks and the result is more of a flush than an opaque finish. So though it looks super hot pink in the tube, I think it would be much more subtle and natural looking once applied. (I hope, lol.)


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies--quick question.
> 
> So I re-subscribed to GB yesterday and everything seemed to go well. However, I haven't received an email confirmation. I also haven't been billed. Is this normal for re-subscribers?


 I had the same problem but I realized you can have multiple subscriptions open under your GB account 




.  When I reactivated my old account I didn't see any new orders for the March box, so what I did was re-subscribe on the main page (while logged into my account).  Then, under manage subscriptions there were (2) active accounts and I deactivated the old one.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 6, 2013)

To resub or not to resub....darn it, glossybox, why can't I quit you for good?


----------



## Shannon28 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To resub or not to resub....darn it, glossybox, why can't I quit you for good?


This is exactly where I am right now. I'm glad I was unsubbed for Feb, but I feel like this box is going to be amazing. Plus there's a promo for a free (im gonna butcher this) illamasqua eyeliner COLOR


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To resub or not to resub....darn it, glossybox, why can't I quit you for good?


 considering it too! D: I wonder if there's still time to get march


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, I believe you can still get the March box -- I re-subbed yesterday and under my orders it says I'll be getting it.  I could be wrong, but I think I read somewhere that boxes will be shipping out the 24th, so perhaps the cut off for the March box will be the week of the 18th??


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've found that with liquid stains the color is much more concentrated in the bottle than it appears when you apply to your lips and cheeks and the result is more of a flush than an opaque finish. So though it looks super hot pink in the tube, I think it would be much more subtle and natural looking once applied. (I hope, lol.)


 It is, I have one from becca and I love it. Looks great with just a bit of gloss.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I believe you can still get the March box -- I re-subbed yesterday and under my orders it says I'll be getting it.  I could be wrong, but I think I read somewhere that boxes will be shipping out the 24th, so perhaps the cut off for the March box will be the week of the 18th??


 Shipping out on the 24th? :S meh...I could get it, but I wouldn't get my box until like June or July...I will be out of the country for a while so I don't think it would be really worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping out on the 24th? :S meh...I could get it, but I wouldn't get my box until like June or July...I will be out of the country for a while so I don't think it would be really worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The 24th is a Sunday, so I highly doubt they are shipping that day. Perhaps they said by the 24th since that is the last day of the 3rd week of the month, which is the week they claim to ship.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 24th is a Sunday, so I highly doubt they are shipping that day. Perhaps they said by the 24th since that is the last day of the 3rd week of the month, which is the week they claim to ship.


 Yup that's what I thought, I leave on the 25th so I guess it would be kinda  pointless for me to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem but I realized you can have multiple subscriptions open under your GB account
> 
> ...


 So I just got off the phone with Glossybox right now! First off, I couldn't believe my call went through. That's the first time I've successfully spoken to anyone at Glossybox. And second, the woman I spoke to (I completely forgot to ask for her name) was so helpful! I asked her why I haven't received a confirmation email after re-subscribing and if anything was the matter with my account. After giving her the necessary information that was needed, she told me that I did indeed successfully re-subscribed for the month-to-month plan and that I most likely didn't receive confirmation on my order because there was a "bug in the system". I asked her if this was common and she said no, and for my case, she had to manually activate it. She was very nice about it and I was pleased with how quickly she fixed things.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, another thing--I applied the code for the free eyeliner and I asked the woman on the phone if I'll still receive it after the account issues I had. She said if I applied the code when I re-subscribed, then I'll receive it in my box. I'm reading my email confirmation receipt right now and nowhere do I see the code for the free eyeliner. Is that normal?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, another thing--I applied the code for the free eyeliner and I asked the woman on the phone if I'll still receive it after the account issues I had. She said if I applied the code when I re-subscribed, then I'll receive it in my box. I'm reading my email confirmation receipt right now and nowhere do I see the code for the free eyeliner. Is that normal?


 They seem to be 'glitching' with the free code consistently.  I subed for a 3-month in January and haven't received my 'LIPS' item yet.  

I've been following GB on MUT and it seems like many folks have not received thier 'code' item and that CS has has a bit of a broken 'give-a-damn'... my thoughts on re-subing will probably match their attitude.

On a brighter side, I just used the purple glittery matt nail polish and I am really loving it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They seem to be 'glitching' with the free code consistently.  I subed for a 3-month in January and haven't received my 'LIPS' item yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am debating whether or not I should resub....its so hard because its not a cheap box.

The cheek tint really got me because I love all blushes and tints.

But the modelco tint reminds me so much of benefit's benetit, its so hard to decide


----------



## lovepink (Mar 6, 2013)

And BB is sampling Benetint in some of their boxes this month!  



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am debating whether or not I should resub....its so hard because its not a cheap box.
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted them about it and they send it within like a week or two...and then this week I got it again XD


 Thanks!  It gives me some confidence that you received something.

I've sent them half a dozen email because no one seem to answer the phone... well when I'm calling?  I'll try them again at different times and maybe I'll be lucky too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  It gives me some confidence that you received something.
> 
> ...


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 6, 2013)

I wanted to update my billing info because I have an old card on file but every time I try to click on 'credit card' no form opens up so I can't update my details. Has this happened to anyone else? I already got their "we couldn't charge your card" email but I think I'm going to have to call them.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wanted to update my billing info because I have an old card on file but every time I try to click on 'credit card' no form opens up so I can't update my details. Has this happened to anyone else? I already got their "we couldn't charge your card" email but I think I'm going to have to call them.


 Yeah, I would definitely try calling them. I called near the end of the day. 4:45pm (eastern time) and the call got through in one try. Every time I send them emails, it often goes unanswered.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They seem to be 'glitching' with the free code consistently.  I subed for a 3-month in January and haven't received my 'LIPS' item yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted them about it and they send it within like a week or two...and then this week I got it again XD


 This is comforting to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I sure hope if I don't receive the eyeliner in the March box, they would send it to me after I contact them!


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 6, 2013)

> Yeah, I would definitely try calling them. I called near the end of the day. 4:45pm (eastern time) and the call got through in one try. Every time I send them emails, it often goes unanswered.


 I get worried about the best time to call because I'm on the west coast so I think I'll try calling at the same time you did. I actually got a really quick response to an email I sent a week ago (it was answered the next day) but I think I need to call for this issue. Thanks for the advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am debating whether or not I should resub....its so hard because its not a cheap box.
> 
> ...


 I was debating about this, too! I currently have Benetint but I'm low on it right now after I foolishly spilled it on the bathroom sink a couple months ago. I adore this stuff and was going to buy another $26 bottle of it. However, when I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKLvYJEF-5Y I decided how nice the flush looks on the model (despite her looking quite miserable, her cheeks are lovely)! Her cheeks look naturally flushed--similarly in a way that Benetint shows up on both my lips and cheeks. And since the ModelCo is priced at $24 on their website, I justified spending $21 for the overall box reasonable, especially since we'll receive other goodies as well!

However, it's still a risk though because I'm under the assumption that all of us will receive the ModelCo tint.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get worried about the best time to call because I'm on the west coast so I think I'll try calling at the same time you did. I actually got a really quick response to an email I sent a week ago (it was answered the next day) but I think I need to call for this issue. Thanks for the advice


 Aww no problem 



 and good luck! And yes! I'm pretty sure you'll get through on the phone if it's near the end of the workday at 5PM eastern. This was on their website:

For Customer Service inquiries, please send an email to [email protected] or call 1-855-738-1140 between 9 AM and 5PM EST.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was debating about this, too! I currently have Benetint but I'm low on it right now after I foolishly spilled it on the bathroom sink a couple months ago. I adore this stuff and was going to buy another $26 bottle of it. However, when I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKLvYJEF-5Y I decided how nice the flush looks on the model (despite her looking quite miserable, her cheeks are lovely)! Her cheeks look naturally flushed--similarly in a way that Benetint shows up on both my lips and cheeks. And since the ModelCo is priced at $24 on their website, I justified spending $21 for the overall box reasonable, especially since we'll receive other goodies as well!
> 
> However, it's still a risk though because I'm under the assumption that all of us will receive the ModelCo tint.


 Yup, I spilled some yesterday and I felt horrible afterwards. And my hands were all red and it took awhile for the color to get off my fingers lol. 

And I know if it was a promised item in all boxes I think I would buy the box because its a great price plus you get other items in it too.

But if the item is not in all boxes then I would feel bad for spending that money specially since I decided to give Sample Society a try this month.


----------



## pride (Mar 6, 2013)

we don't know that it's full sized though, do we?


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, I spilled some yesterday and I felt horrible afterwards. And my hands were all red and it took awhile for the color to get off my fingers lol.
> 
> ...


 Aw girl, I feel you! I was cursing myself after I spilled it and YES, the red stain on my palms stayed for the rest of the day. I scrubbed my palms until it was raw!

Yeah, I took the risk of re-subscribing convincing myself that all of us will get the tint. Now when I think about it, that's also a foolish thing I did to re-subscribe so quickly just because I was lusting after the ModelCo tint lol. Sigh.. the downside of having an addiction to beauty subscription services.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> we don't know that it's full sized though, do we?


 You're SO right! Again, foolish me assumed that it was full-sized as well. I would be so sad if the tint came in a sample size to us. Just like love, beauty subscriptions make me blind!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

Ladies! I think we are indeed receiving a full-sized tint. Google search brought me to this person's blog post. It's a person from Sweden who is also subscribed to GB and she receive a full-sized ModelCo tint last month:

http://nyancy.wordpress.com/tag/modelco-cheek-lip-tint/

Happy dance!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies! I think we are indeed receiving a full-sized tint. Google search brought me to this person's blog post. It's a person from Sweden who is also subscribed to GB and she receive a full-sized ModelCo tint last month:
> 
> ...


 Oh I need to stay off this thread! I am getting more and more tempted as the night goes on...plus it is past midnight which means I can only make bad decisions


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm excited for this month's box already just based on the ModelCo product. Really like the lip gloss duo we received in a previous box and am excited to try more of their products!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 7, 2013)

In that photo GB has up where it says "Spring Fling," I am wondering if the middle pink color is the Modelco cheek/lip tint, the bottom pink color is a polish we will get, and the top pink is a lipstick we will get. That would be really nice! Or it could just be decoration LOL


----------



## Daliax29 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies! I think we are indeed receiving a full-sized tint. Google search brought me to this person's blog post. It's a person from Sweden who is also subscribed to GB and she receive a full-sized ModelCo tint last month:
> 
> ...


 Wow that box is great, knowing the tint is full size might give me the final push to resubscribe! Agh I need help ladies I keep debating whether or not I should get glossybox or birchbox  this month...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow that box is great, knowing the tint is full size might give me the final push to resubscribe! Agh I need help ladies I keep debating whether or not I should get glossybox or birchbox  this month...


 Oh Dalia, that is a tough choice! I decided to subscribe to both GB and BB and justified it by telling myself I won't eat out as much. That's $31 for both subscriptions. I usually spend $10+ for tacos and a drink at Chipotle for at least 6 times a month! If I knock down the amount of times I nom on Chipotle, I won't feel as guilty.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In that photo GB has up where it says "Spring Fling," I am wondering if the middle pink color is the Modelco cheek/lip tint, the bottom pink color is a polish we will get, and the top pink is a lipstick we will get. That would be really nice! Or it could just be decoration LOL


 Ooh I am excited by your investigation! It would make a lot of sense if we get a lot of pink/rose shades in our March box, especially since the Spring Fling box seems to have a pink theme.

I also just realized that March is the month for when the cherry blossoms in D.C. usually bloom!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> we don't know that it's full sized though, do we?


 If its like the ones they sent out in Germany then its full sized.


----------



## Daliax29 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Dalia, that is a tough choice! I decided to subscribe to both GB and BB and justified it by telling myself I won't eat out as much. That's $31 for both subscriptions. I usually spend $10+ for tacos and a drink at Chipotle for at least 6 times a month! If I knock down the amount of times I nom on Chipotle, I won't feel as guilty.


 Ok you've convinced me lol. I think they both seem really great this month to pass up on and plus the GB has the promo code. Thanks! 



 And uhh I'm addicted to Chipotle too!


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 7, 2013)

Ugh....they got me. I re-subscribed this month because of the tint.......


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a complete non-history with blush, and even I was tempted by this! BUT! I have *two* liquid blushes coming from Starlooks (all of the lip products in the February and Lauren Clark boxes sucked me in. Love lip stuff! Then there's the part where I sent email to them after 9pm one night asking a question I didn't think would get answered until the following morning if I was lucky, and it took a whole ten minutes before I had my answer), so I can resist. And if I start getting tempted again, someone please make me reread January's thread!


----------



## pride (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone used a code when re-subscribing by reactivating a previous sub? It has a entry field for it but I can't tell if it's actually taking the code or not, there's no indication like there is when you buy a new box/sub.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm tempted, but I think I rather place and order at Sephora, get some brushes I need and idk something else, instead of getting Glossybox this month.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone successfully used the coupon code, I tried using the "color" one and it told me it was an invalid coupon code.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 7, 2013)

^ I know a few of my readers had mentioned using the COLOR code successfully in the last week or so, did you use it in all caps? Hmmm, I wonder if it expired?


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ I know a few of my readers had mentioned using the COLOR code successfully in the last week or so, did you use it in all caps? Hmmm, I wonder if it expired?


 I think it's good until March 10, but you may be right about needing to use it in all caps!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's good until March 10, but you may be right about needing to use it in all caps!


 I did use it in all caps and then without caps, neither worked.


----------



## JessP (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did use it in all caps and then without caps, neither worked.


 Well that's odd.. Maybe try giving them a call and/or email?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 7, 2013)

I did it on Monday and it worked, said the code was applied. I tried again yesterday and it said it was invalid.



> I did use it in all caps and then without caps, neither worked.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe they ended the code short of it's expiration date since they're now running a promotion that if you refer someone both you and the person you refer will get a pixi pencil shadow (according to their FB).


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Daliax29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok you've convinced me lol. I think they both seem really great this month to pass up on and plus the GB has the promo code. Thanks!
> 
> ...


 Woo hoo! Excited to see the variations you get for both GB and BB!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used a code when re-subscribing by reactivating a previous sub? It has a entry field for it but I can't tell if it's actually taking the code or not, there's no indication like there is when you buy a new box/sub.


 I used the "COLOR" code when I re-subscribed for this month. I deactivated in February. I went through the same thing you did. Once I entered "COLOR" into the entry field, I didn't get a message that said it was valid OR invalid. So I have no clue if it went through or not. When I talked to the GB representative on the phone, she said if I entered the CODE when re-subscribed then I should be fine. However, when I received my receipt via email, I didn't see the code in it. I would assume that the code you use usually shows in receipts. So just like you, I have no idea!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 When I use LIPS, I didn't show up, but I still got a message saying it was applied, so no, it doesn't show on the "receipt"


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I use LIPS, I didn't show up, but I still got a message saying it was applied, so no, it doesn't show on the "receipt"


 Thanks for the clarification!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't get any message that said it was applied though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaeDobbins (Mar 8, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but I loved the actual box from the Swedish blog. Black, with the giant pink flower. How cute was that? I make the little organizers out of the boxes, so I'm always excited about variations.  I think this month will be pinks!! or a mix of pastels. All the inspiration pics for this month on their Pinterest are heavy on the pastels. I love the modelco lip duo i got a while back, so I'm excited to try the stain.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that OPI purple polish we received, too! I'm surprised how long it's lasted on my toes. It's been over a week and there's barely any chipping!







 




 




 




 
Yeah, it surprised me how much I loved it! 



 I keep pausing and admiring my nails when I'm typing, oh wait...

The cool thing is, since this polish is matt... one can touch up the tips and the new polish will merge perfectly with the existing application.  

hint for hardening: I do my nails about 2 hours 'fore beddy-bye.  Then I just sit and watch a movie while it dries and then I sleep.  The polish now has the whole night to cure to an optimum hardness... without me diggin' my hands in my jeans to fish out change, wash my coffee mug or zip up a jacket.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the clarification!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't get any message that said it was applied though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome, any time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 8, 2013)

I rec'd the November box, skipped December, got January's box, skipped February, and rejoined for March.   I seem to like the boxes just every other month. 

I loved January's Man Repeller box.  I'm still using the Estee Lauder mascara, the lip gloss and purchased a full size Potion 9.  That box was a complete win for me.  I'm hoping Marches box will be just as good.  The ModelCo cheek and lip tint looks like a great product. 

Have there been any more spoilers?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I rec'd the November box, skipped December, got January's box, skipped February, and rejoined for March.   I seem to like the boxes just every other month.
> 
> ...


Not that I know of, but I really am hoping we will see a nail product and a lipstick based on the photo on their site (they swatched both along with the lip/cheek tint) I HOPE they give us at least one more spoiler!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not that I know of, but I really am hoping we will see a nail product and a lipstick based on the photo on their site (they swatched both along with the lip/cheek tint) I HOPE they give us at least one more spoiler!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not that I know of, but I really am hoping we will see a nail product and a lipstick based on the photo on their site (they swatched both along with the lip/cheek tint) I HOPE they give us at least one more spoiler!


 Me too!  I would love a nice springy lippie and polish to go with the cheek/lip tint stain.  Or an eye shadow!


----------



## wxhailey (Mar 11, 2013)

So I caved and am going to resubscribe.. but look at these weird messages on the reactivate screen ..?









I didn't try to put in ANY coupon code (and couldn't even if I wanted do, as the box is grayed out) and I'm not sure why it thinks I want January. Has anyone had this problem or is it normal for reactivations? Thanks.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I caved and am going to resubscribe.. but look at these weird messages on the reactivate screen ..?
> 
> ...


This is not something I have seen before during my reactivation, no. 

That being said, that website is an absolute strange mess and I am not surprised to see strange error messages.

It may sound crazy, but I'd maybe just log out, then log in and try it again -- maybe even try from a different browser just to see if anything changes. Hopefully you can avoid having to try to call them.


----------



## pride (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I caved and am going to resubscribe.. but look at these weird messages on the reactivate screen ..?
> 
> ...


 I got that, too. And then I went to a different sub I had (for 3 months instead of monthly), I was able to put in a code and it didn't say anything about me trying to purchase a previous box. But as I posted earlier, it doesn't confirm in any way that you've entered a code, so I sent them an email asking about both issues. No reply yet.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if this is in the box.  Maybe one of the swipes in the Spring Fling photo?  It's listed under "Latest Products"





 ​


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually I just found this image from a UK Box.  Wouldn't be surprised if we get the same polish.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is in the box.  Maybe one of the swipes in the Spring Fling photo?  It's listed under "Latest Products"
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't think that would be there, since it was there last month


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is in the box.  Maybe one of the swipes in the Spring Fling photo?  It's listed under "Latest Products"
> 
> ...


 This was actually in the February Box, that's why is listed under "Latest Products".  I would be surprised if it was in the March box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

Probably not, as some of us got it in our Feb. boxes...and you don't want it...it is absolutely TERRIBLE. Like putting superglue on your lips.



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is in the box.  Maybe one of the swipes in the Spring Fling photo?  It's listed under "Latest Products"
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is in the box.  Maybe one of the swipes in the Spring Fling photo?  It's listed under "Latest Products"
> 
> ...


 Definitely dont want that in my box again.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 11, 2013)

D'oh!!  I'm new clearly.  I had no idea what was in the box.  Glad to know it Esses A!


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I just found this image from a UK Box.  Wouldn't be surprised if we get the same polish.


 Other country boxes are always different. I doubt US will be the same as the UK.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I just found this image from a UK Box.  Wouldn't be surprised if we get the same polish.


 I'd love it if the US box got the lippie or the nail polish!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other country boxes are always different. I doubt US will be the same as the UK.


 It seems like they recycle their products, I received that nail polish in my December Glossybox Germany.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 12, 2013)

I called Glossybox on Friday because I was trying to rejoin for the March box, and it didnt look like it was going through on the website.  The boxes should ship next week!  Of course all you regular GB subscribers probably already knew that. 

I'm getting excited for the box now, but I do wish there was another spoiler or two or three!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Glossybox on Friday because I was trying to rejoin for the March box, and it didnt look like it was going through on the website.  The boxes should ship next week!  Of course all you regular GB subscribers probably already knew that.
> 
> I'm getting excited for the box now, but I do wish there was another spoiler or two or three!


I hope so, I shot them an email because they started charging earlier this month, and apparently every month thereafter on the 5th. According to the email, they'll start shipping on the 15th... which I really hope because on the gift order form it says 24th-28th.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 12, 2013)

I would DIE if we got that horrid gloss again! On another note, the mark lipstick we got in the December or November box has become my everyday lipstick. The color pink is perfect for me.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 12, 2013)

that gloss was awful. I put it on and felt like a kid playing with cheap makeup and was really surprised because my first box (january)  was so fantastic It was not expected. I hope March is awesome.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2013)

damn it glossybox and your 20% off codes plus 2.75 back through ebates. I subscribed...again, fun20 got me 20% off.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

$21*0.8-$2.75=$14.05 for the box. Has anyone tried the modelco tint yet? I wasn't wowed by Feb but I'm a little sad I missed Jan actually. I might or might not resub. $14 is a great price and I really want to make the upcycled GB vanity XD;

Ever since ebates introduced the flat discount for GB, it's almost always worth it to just unsub and resub every time you want one, especially since there's no waiting list. If you get a 3 month sub for $60, minus $2.75, that's $19.08/box. As opposed to unsubbing and then resubbing, that's $18.25 a box.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dang it. I was just thinking "oh I missed the code for the illamalalamasqua (not a typo- I have no idea how to spell it) eyeliner. I guess I don't need a GB this month." Now the 20% code is calling my name.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $21*0.8-$2.75=$14.05 for the box. Has anyone tried the modelco tint yet? I wasn't wowed by Feb but I'm a little sad I missed Jan actually. I might or might not resub. $14 is a great price and I really want to make the upcycled GB vanity XD;
> 
> Ever since ebates introduced the flat discount for GB, it's almost always worth it to just unsub and resub every time you want one, especially since there's no waiting list. If you get a 3 month sub for $60, minus $2.75, that's $19.08/box. As opposed to unsubbing and then resubbing, that's $18.25 a box.


 Yup, I had no good reason to resubscribe, but for $14 if I know there is at least one thing I want, I don't feel guilty or like I'm overpaying. 

I've unsubscibed and resubbed to glossy so many times lol. I think I got May-Jul, then I got sep-nov, January, and now I'm getting march.


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 12, 2013)

I am so annoyed that I already re-subbed and now the 20% off code comes out. I was thinking of getting a 3mo sub which would be $48, and then ebates would give me another $2.75 making the boxes $15.08 each. Decisions........


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so annoyed that I already re-subbed and now the 20% off code comes out. I was thinking of getting a 3mo sub which would be $48, and then ebates would give me another $2.75 making the boxes $15.08 each. Decisions........


 But then I would also get two March boxes....


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> damn it glossybox and your 20% off codes plus 2.75 back through ebates. I subscribed...again, fun20 got me 20% off.


 I have a 3-month sub starting January, so I'll be getting the March box.  But I really want to re-sub with this combination of excellent savings.  But I don't want two March boxes... or do I?

What does the MUT folks think?  Two box or not two box...

Maybe their CS will agree to having me start the sub for April?

Hmmm... how often have you noticed the 20% coupon come out?

Quote: Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But then I would also get two March boxes....
Heh!  We are dilemma twins!


----------



## klg534 (Mar 12, 2013)

Everyone on MUT seems to be enablers....  do itttt


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

I say do it, you can always use the extra items as gifts.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Idk if I should resub, I'd need to get my box before the 25th and I don't that will happen D:


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 12, 2013)

This morning I called Glossybox and got through on the first ring to use my Glossydots for the March box, then I saw this promo and didn't want two boxes so I called again and got through on the first ring again!  This customer service transformation is a miracle!  I like subscribing to a box where I can get through to them if I have questions!  Go Glossybox!  Keep it up!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $21*0.8-$2.75=$14.05 for the box. Has anyone tried the modelco tint yet? I wasn't wowed by Feb but I'm a little sad I missed Jan actually. I might or might not resub. $14 is a great price and I really want to make the upcycled GB vanity XD;
> 
> Ever since ebates introduced the flat discount for GB, it's almost always worth it to just unsub and resub every time you want one, especially since there's no waiting list. If you get a 3 month sub for $60, minus $2.75, that's $19.08/box. As opposed to unsubbing and then resubbing, that's $18.25 a box.


 Where is this 20% off coupon???

Can we still get the March box....even though its kinda late in the month.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I called Glossybox and got through on the first ring to use my Glossydots for the March box, then I saw this promo and didn't want two boxes so I called again and got through on the first ring again!  This customer service transformation is a miracle!  I like subscribing to a box where I can get through to them if I have questions!  Go Glossybox!  Keep it up!


 Yes, I just called CS as well and someone picked up!  She was very attentive and answered all my questions.  What she didn't know she asked her manager.

Also they are sending out the LIPS item from January and adding another item for the hiccup.  They asked me to list 5 samples that I'd like to ensure they will be able to send me something I like and they are sending me the truffle serum!

The *fun20* code is good for just today and any level of subscription will start with the 'Spring Fling', so Skylola you can still get in on this month's box.  April's box doesn't go on sale until March 21, so no pushing back on the sub start date.

Thanks for the feedback you enablers 



.  I'll likely pull the trigger on  the 3 month on this 



, who knows, maybe the 6 month!  I'm pausing on BB... and with this discount, it's about how much SS would cost, so my pocket book 'justification' is pretty strong on this one.


----------



## pride (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh man, thanks for posting the code. It's probably better to re-sub @ $14 and use my glossydots for next month then, right?


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

Too bad you are on the east coast!  I have about 9 GBs chilling in my closet (unused) and that is even after I have used several!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $21*0.8-$2.75=$14.05 for the box. Has anyone tried the modelco tint yet? I wasn't wowed by Feb but I'm a little sad I missed Jan actually. I might or might not resub. $14 is a great price and I really want to make the upcycled GB vanity XD;
> 
> Ever since ebates introduced the flat discount for GB, it's almost always worth it to just unsub and resub every time you want one, especially since there's no waiting list. If you get a 3 month sub for $60, minus $2.75, that's $19.08/box. As opposed to unsubbing and then resubbing, that's $18.25 a box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is this 20% off coupon???
> 
> Can we still get the March box....even though its kinda late in the month.


 





> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad you are on the east coast!  I have about 9 GBs chilling in my closet (unused) and that is even after I have used several!


 aw, drat. XD I'd love to get them... I'm not sure if I want to buy get another 3 GBs even if to get the box and at discounts like this... still kind of self-indulgent lol.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I gotta agree with you, but with the nutty economy, having these subs makes the arrival day feel like as if I'm spending the night in a 5-star hotel or the day at a uber European spa.  

I feel pampered, loved and luxuriated... well most of the time but every once in a while I feel like my boyfriend just stood me up. 

It cuts down on impulse luxury buys for me and... when I do purchase, it's usually something that has been tested and I know I like it...  I am getting sooooo good at these 'justifications'.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $21*0.8-$2.75=$14.05 for the box. Has anyone tried the modelco tint yet? I wasn't wowed by Feb but I'm a little sad I missed Jan actually. I might or might not resub. $14 is a great price and I really want to make the upcycled GB vanity XD;
> 
> Ever since ebates introduced the flat discount for GB, it's almost always worth it to just unsub and resub every time you want one, especially since there's no waiting list. If you get a 3 month sub for $60, minus $2.75, that's $19.08/box. As opposed to unsubbing and then resubbing, that's $18.25 a box.


 Where can I see pics of the upcycled gb vanity?


----------



## pride (Mar 12, 2013)

Just saw this, too, in case anyone prefers it or misses the deadline on the 20% off: I wonder if it's the one from January?

Free OPI nail polish with any subscription to GLOSSYBOX. Expiration Date: Apr 1, 2013 Coupon Code: SPRING


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

Seems like Glossybox is desperate for customers. I bet a lot of people have canceled after the craziness of the past few months.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this, too, in case anyone prefers it or misses the deadline on the 20% off: I wonder if it's the one from January?
> 
> Free OPI nail polish with any subscription to GLOSSYBOX. Expiration Date: Apr 1, 2013 Coupon Code: SPRING


I get the GB affiliate ads for my blog, and they sent me one today advertising the SPRING code, with a photo of the same Liquid Sand polish from the Man Repeller box in January. So, I do think that's the one you'd get, at least based on that photo.


----------



## Brittann (Mar 12, 2013)

I would love to get the Modelco lip and cheek tint, it looks so pretty!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

guys, is each free glossybox really 1000 points? @[email protected] and each survey is 20 points?! Don't you have to order 50 boxes to get a free box then? Maybe I missed something...

Still on the fence about this month. We'll see by tomorrow :3


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

You usually get 5 items per month so 5x20=100 which equates to about 10 boxes before a free one.  Sometimes they have "extra" surveys and one month I got 200 glossydots for a mix up on their part.  I have been subbed since the 1st box (april or may 2012) and just recently I think in Jan had 1000 (I had more than 1000 but had waited to redeem) to get a "free"box.  Hope that helps



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> guys, is each free glossybox really 1000 points? @[email protected] and each survey is 20 points?! Don't you have to order 50 boxes to get a free box then? Maybe I missed something...
> 
> Still on the fence about this month. We'll see by tomorrow :3


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, okay. I think I only got the general left over survey since the box I got was from December and I wasn't planning on doing more GBs. Hrm. Well.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 12, 2013)

I couldn't pass up this box at $14.05. I only got a BB this month so, one more sub isn't so bad.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 12, 2013)

I caved- I signed up for ebates- got $5 for signing up &amp; $2.75 for glossybox- so drumroll please- I signed up for 3 months with 20% off so for $48 - $7.75= $40.25. Sooooo breakdown is $13.42 per month... How could I pass that up?


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 13, 2013)

Just gifted my mom a box and it took 20% off so that brought it down to $12.84 then minus the 2.75 from ebates.. I couldn't pass it up. My mom was wanting the Modelco tint so badly when I showed her the pic.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 13, 2013)

It only took me about 9 months of surveys to get a free box.

I'm so ready for this box to hopefully redeem itself from last months which was no good.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It only took me about 9 months of surveys to get a free box.
> 
> I'm so ready for this box to hopefully redeem itself from last months which was no good.


 I hope so too.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope they ship soon! Their shipping has been so erratic I don't even know when to expect mine anymore.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 13, 2013)

I wish Glossybox gave another spoiler or two. I am so impatient. I want us to get our boxes now!


----------



## PAsh (Mar 13, 2013)

Ugh..just went and did a 3 month sub with the discount code...thank you enablers!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Glossybox gave another spoiler or two. I am so impatient. I want us to get our boxes now!


 I totally agree! Now that I've received my birchbox, I want GB details like now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish Glossybox gave another spoiler or two. I am so impatient. I want us to get our boxes now!


I know right, they keep dangling the same carrot (the tint) in front of us. Would be nice if there was another one, I'm a hungry bunny. haha


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know right, they keep dangling the same carrot (the tint) in front of us. Would be nice if there was another one, I'm a hungry bunny. haha


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

Am I a horrible person because I hope the box sucks? XD Like I hope it sucks for me, so that way I don't regret not getting it XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm definitely passing on this one. But I do have to say, as much as I personally did not prefer the things I got in my February box, I have managed to trade away EVERY SINGLE ONE of them!  For items that I really really wanted! So even though the box was a bust for me, it still ended up making me very happy!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely passing on this one. But I do have to say, as much as I personally did not prefer the things I got in my February box, I have managed to trade away EVERY SINGLE ONE of them!  For items that I really really wanted! So even though the box was a bust for me, it still ended up making me very happy!


 Gotta get off my butt and update my trade list--I'll probably be swapping all of my Feb box too!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I a horrible person because I hope the box sucks? XD Like I hope it sucks for me, so that way I don't regret not getting it XD


 Ok.  I hope it sucks for you, but is FABULOUS for ME!

I've been getting Glossybox just every other month.  I've really enjoyed the boxes I've received, but combined with my other subs its just too much.  I LOVED the Man Repeller box!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.  I hope it sucks for you, but is FABULOUS for ME!


 exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it sucks for me, but it's great for you guys XD


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

I liked December and January, but not really February so I hope this one is good or I may think about cancelling.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked December and January, but not really February so I hope this one is good or I may think about cancelling.


 Me too, but wasn't impressed by February, because of that I didn't do the 20% thing.  I am already getting the 'Spring Fling' with my 3-month sub, so I'll have one March for sure.  

I just figured they'd have some other promotion in April, a free something with another code offer and I can decide in April if I want to do another 3 month sub.  This way I don't have to add to things to my trade list and do a few extra trades to clear inventory.

It's true that I can give things away, but I already have such a pile of products to give away and this is after giving away a bunch of stuff for Christmas.  

I do hope that it works out for those of you that don't have a large stockpile and with Mother's day coming up and graduation around the corner, I'm sure there will be some Moms and graduates out there that will be really happy.  I've already got a box made up for my Mom.  

Happy subbing all!  I will live vicariously through your excitement!

Quote: Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok.  I hope it sucks for you, but is FABULOUS for ME!

I've been getting Glossybox just every other month.  I've really enjoyed the boxes I've received, but combined with my other subs its just too much.  I LOVED the Man Repeller box!

I loved the Man Repeller too!  The Vincent Longo lipstick and the OPI nail polish along made it an outstanding box!


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 14, 2013)

I was just looking around on Instagram and think i may have stumbled upon the March 2013 box... but I think it's the Canada box??


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just looking around on Instagram and think i may have stumbled upon the March 2013 box... but I think it's the Canada box??
> 
> ...


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I a horrible person because I hope the box sucks? XD Like I hope it sucks for me, so that way I don't regret not getting it XD


 Lol,  I too want it to be just as bad and I'm actually getting this box.....GB is one of the subscriptions I had to cancel... and if this box is amazing it's just going to be so hard for me to let go


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, but wasn't impressed by February, because of that I didn't do the 20% thing.  I am already getting the 'Spring Fling' with my 3-month sub, so I'll have one March for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 14, 2013)

I THINK that was the Canada box from last month. I remember someone posting it and it had the Biore strips and Macadamia oil stuff. I was super jelly because I love both those products. I  would LOVE to get that box. Just those two products alone are about $28 or more!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 14, 2013)

Did anyone ever see anything regarding the supposed $1,000 ShopBop (or whatever it was called) gift cards that were put in the Man Repeller boxes?


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone ever see anything regarding the supposed $1,000 ShopBop (or whatever it was called) gift cards that were put in the Man Repeller boxes?


Yes, they put the winners up on their Facebook page.

"Congratulations to Christie Heikkinen &amp; Laura Catella on winning a $1000 shopping spree! Thanks to all our subscribers - more giveaways coming soon. xx"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

that was the Canada box


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol,  I too want it to be just as bad and I'm actually getting this box.....GB is one of the subscriptions I had to cancel... and if this box is amazing it's just going to be so hard for me to let go


 yup it's easier to let go of a sub if a box sux XD


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 14, 2013)

I skipped last month but I'm thinking about getting this month. Is there any other spoiler other than the tint yet? I'm on my phone at work, sorry! ^.^


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I skipped last month but I'm thinking about getting this month. Is there any other spoiler other than the tint yet? I'm on my phone at work, sorry! ^.^


 I keep refreshing the GB page on FB and there's no other spoiler but the ModelCo tint! Perhaps they are being tight-lipped after the spoilers from last month's box were revealed and a bunch of people unsubscribed (I was one of them)!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 14, 2013)

surveys are up for the Feb. box :]


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> surveys are up for the Feb. box :]


 Thanks! I was wondering when they would be up.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

I feel better now that I left horrible reviews for all of my products.  Ahhh, catharsis.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 14, 2013)

I was just thinking that!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel better now that I left horrible reviews for all of my products.  Ahhh, catharsis.


LOL me too!


----------



## AsianGirl (Mar 14, 2013)

Is anyone else seeing this when answering the Feb Bonus Survey?





Why are we being asked the same question TWICE?! Someone clearly did not double-check their work.

For the first time, I noticed that Glossybox tells me my total points:





That "You do not have any active subscriptions" line is just counter-productive. And I can't click on "Redeem Glossydots" which I don't know why then the words are there for me.

But at least now I know I have enough to get a free box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL me too!


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this when answering the Feb Bonus Survey?
> 
> ...


My survey has this duplication too....and on the bulgari soap survey, it asks me how I first learned about Fresh....lol...it sure doesn't seem as though they are having anyone proofing these before launching them!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My survey has this duplication too....and on the bulgari soap survey, it asks me how I first learned about Fresh....lol...it sure doesn't seem as though they are having anyone proofing these before launching them!


 Heh... my Lisi question was "Is there anything Nail Rock could have done to improve your experience?"

Nice proofreading


----------



## AMaas (Mar 14, 2013)

Ugh!  There are so many errors in these surveys.


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 14, 2013)

So it seems as if the boxes aren't shipping until next week! I saw reply on facebook from them saying such after being asked if they were shipping tomorrow...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

I just hope they do ship when they say the will and not later.


----------



## Clackey (Mar 14, 2013)

Well if they ship next week I'm guessing it will be the end of the month or early next month when we get the box.  I skipped last month but got this one.  I'm hoping I dont regret it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well if they ship next week I'm guessing it will be the end of the month or early next month when we get the box.  I skipped last month but got this one.  I'm hoping I dont regret it.


 I think we are all hoping for the same thing.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 14, 2013)

Next week is the 3rd week of the month and that is when they always ship (except in January).



> So it seems as if the boxes aren't shipping until next week! I saw reply on facebook from them saying such after being asked if they were shipping tomorrow...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ktb1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I want another spoiler!  *flips table*  I am still trying to decide if I want a March Box!


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 15, 2013)

> Next week is the 3rd week of the month and that is when they always ship (except in January).


 Why do I feel like I read something about the 15th?! Ugh. I have way too many boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want another spoiler!  *flips table*  I am still trying to decide if I want a March Box!


 Me tooo! But to be honest I already caved in a while back and have a box coming. 

GlossyBox is like a jerk ex boyfriend that I just can't leave behind LOL... I keep saying I'm done but they lure me back.

I am weak. Dangle cheek and lip tint in front of me and out comes the debit card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2013)

> Me tooo! But to be honest I already caved in a while back and have a box coming.Â  GlossyBox is like a jerk ex boyfriend that I just can't leave behind LOL... I keep saying I'm done but they lure me back. I am weak. Dangle cheek and lip tint in front of me and out comes the debit card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have recently gone on an inexplicable blush kick, and I was very tempted by this, but Starlooks saved me. I got the February box and the Lauren Clark Signature collection (both had different shades if liquid/cream blush) and that wasn't enough, so I snagged their January box, too (a powder blush). Just a little more than a full-priced Glossybox and absolutely none of the bullshit. (And then Birchbox sent me Benetint, and I dug out my Hot Mama sample, too. I am probably set for blush for *years*, especially since I've been wearing makeup for over twenty-five years and am just now -- as in this very month -- getting around to wearing blush.) ETA: The February and January boxes were the ones for sale after the months were over, which is why they were more expensive than Glossybox, but they were still worth their higher-than-their-monthly-sub-rate price!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Me tooo! But to be honest I already caved in a while back and have a box coming.Â  GlossyBox is like a jerk ex boyfriend that I just can't leave behind LOL... I keep saying I'm done but they lure me back. I am weak. Dangle cheek and lip tint in front of me and out comes the debit card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh yes that is what happened here. Add that to the promo code and well they had me. The worst is that now I have my debit number memorized and it's getting worst because sometimes I wouldn't buy bc my debit was in my purse but now it's all downhill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes that is what happened here. Add that to the promo code and well they had me.
> 
> The worst is that now I have my debit number memorized and it's getting worst because sometimes I wouldn't buy bc my debit was in my purse but now it's all downhill


lol, that's too funny! You know I'm such a visual learner and for some reason I'm amazing at remembering numbers, so I remember all of our phone numbers, account numbers, SS numbers, etc. AND what really disturbs my husband is that I know all of our debit (we don't have credit cards) card numbers that we've EVER had....it makes him nervous that I can so easily pay for something online like that


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 16, 2013)

Two questions:​ 
1. How do I claim my free box? I e-mailed them and they told me to call CS. I don't have any time during their CS opening hours!

2. Who are they trying to fool with those ridiculous ratings on their front page? All 5 hearts for most if not all the items from February box??


----------



## JC327 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, that's too funny! You know I'm such a visual learner and for some reason I'm amazing at remembering numbers, so I remember all of our phone numbers, account numbers, SS numbers, etc. AND what really disturbs my husband is that I know all of our debit (we don't have credit cards) card numbers that we've EVER had....it makes him nervous that I can so easily pay for something online like that


 Lol,, you're unstoppable. I can imagine the fear in my hubby's face if I ever memorized all our card numbers.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes that is what happened here. Add that to the promo code and well they had me.
> 
> The worst is that now I have my debit number memorized and it's getting worst because sometimes I wouldn't buy bc my debit was in my purse but now it's all downhill


 Yup I have mine memorized now... sooooo many impulse purchases! especially when i find a good deal on a new sub!


----------



## pride (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two questions:​
> 1. How do I claim my free box? I e-mailed them and they told me to call CS. I don't have any time during their CS opening hours!


 Go to "My Glossydots" and if you have an active sub, you should be able to check the box and click "Apply." If you don't, go to "Manage Subscriptions," pick one to renew, and when you get to the payment portion, there's an option to pay with Glossydots.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Glossybox really stepped up their customer service- Im truly impressed- they've done a complete 180.  Keep up the good work GB!!


----------



## Rubyriot (Mar 17, 2013)

> I think theirs ship before ours so it may be Canada, they have not shipped US boxes yet.


 That's the February Canadian Glossybox. Unfortunately, we never receive ours until half way through the next month. *grumble* I'm so jealous you're getting the modelco tint!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 17, 2013)

> Go to "My Glossydots" and if you have an active sub, you should be able to check the box and click "Apply." If you don't, go to "Manage Subscriptions," pick one to renew, and when you get to the payment portion, there's an option to pay with Glossydots.


 I tried to buy a general subscription but there's no option to pay with Glossydots. Should I enter my credit card info THEN it will give me the option to pay with Glossydots instead?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to buy a general subscription but there's no option to pay with Glossydots. Should I enter my credit card info THEN it will give me the option to pay with Glossydots instead?


 Do you have an active subscription?  It should already have your CC information attached to that, and you can only redeem Glossydots online if you are a current subscriber.  Since you're asking about buying a sub and entering CC info, it sounds like maybe you're not currently active, which would be the problem here.  I think you can call and get your Glossydots box that way, but even that might require an active sub.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 17, 2013)

Oops


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 17, 2013)

> Glossybox really stepped up their customer service- Im truly impressed- they've done a complete 180. Â Keep up the good work GB!!


 I agree! I was missing an item from my Feb box...I emailed customer service and had a reply the next day. I emailed them and asked further question and received an immediate reply..I got my item within 4 days!!


----------



## pride (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to buy a general subscription but there's no option to pay with Glossydots. Should I enter my credit card info THEN it will give me the option to pay with Glossydots instead?


 From what I can tell, you can't use the dots when you buy a new sub, but like someone else said, I think you can contact them to apply it.You can re-activate an expired sub with the glossydots though, and it works regardless of what kind it was. I had a monthly (canceled) and a 3-month (expired) and I had the option of activating either for any kind of new subscription.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 17, 2013)

I started to fill out a product survey to see how it goes.  Then I saw that there was just a boat load of questions per product.  There was also a lot of repeat questions and misplaced questions and I decided that it just isn't worth my time to finish a survey for a free box, plus I walk away thinking... how come they didn't even bother to take the time to edit their own survey, do they really care and how accurate can things be if they are asking erroneous and repeat questions. 

One would need to fill out 50 surveys for one box.  It would take several hours cumulatively to reach a $20 box and that just seems like a badly thought out incentive.  I still share on the blogs what I like and don't like when I feel strongly about something and it just seem more natural.  

I like BB's surveys, they are just the right length, the questions indicate that there is both detail and editing behind the process and that the time I spent in responding is actually contributing towards an accurate market assessment of product success in terms of packaging, quality and efficacy.  Plus their reward system is just right.  






 




 

I like the reward system just as much as the next person, but I'd like to think that my thoughts are not just going into a black hole of administrative chaos, which is what I feel GB at this point of the game.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 17, 2013)

I cannot believe we have not uncovered more spoilers!  I did note that

Glossybox Sweden has a box with the same ModelCo tint we are getting:
http://statigr.am/p/413596951700325547_9339624


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 17, 2013)

> I started to fill out a product survey to see how it goes. Â Then I saw that there was just a boat load of questions per product. Â There was also a lot of repeat questions and misplaced questions and I decided that it just isn't worth my time to finish a survey for a free box, plus I walk away thinking... how come they didn't even bother to take the time to edit their own survey, do they really care and how accurate can things be if they are asking erroneous and repeat questions.Â  One would need to fill out 50 surveys for one box. Â It would take several hours cumulatively to reach a $20 box and that just seems like a badly thought out incentive. Â I still share on the blogs what I like and don't like when I feel strongly about something and it just seem more natural. Â  I like BB's surveys, they are just the right length, the questions indicate that there is both detail and editing behind the process and that the time I spent in responding is actually contributing towards an accurate market assessment of product success in terms of packaging, quality and efficacy. Â Plus their reward system is just right. Â  I like the reward system just as much as the next person, but I'd like to think that my thoughts are not just going into a black hole of administrative chaos, which is what I feel GB at this point of the game.


 I did the Glossybox surveys for the first two months of my sub and then I just gave up. It just wasn't worth the time and aggravation when it would take so long to get a free box.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot believe we have not uncovered more spoilers!  I did note that
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the Glossybox surveys for the first two months of my sub and then I just gave up. It just wasn't worth the time and aggravation when it would take so long to get a free box.







 




 
Yup!!!  Glossy Box, are you reading the writing on the ewall?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot believe we have not uncovered more spoilers!  I did note that
> 
> ...


----------



## pride (Mar 17, 2013)

I just do my surveys while watching a movie or something. Took me a 1.5hr movie to get through 30 of them, haha! Including constantly stopping to watch the movie.

I figure, not like I'm being productive during that time anyway...


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 17, 2013)

I do the same thing - before I know it, I'm done with them &amp; my points are banked.  I think we're spoiled with bb surveys- they're short &amp; sweet &amp; to the point &amp; they don't have grammatical errors- lol!


----------



## tasertag (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just do my surveys while watching a movie or something. Took me a 1.5hr movie to get through 30 of them, haha! Including constantly stopping to watch the movie.
> 
> I figure, not like I'm being productive during that time anyway...


This is my first month with Glossybox... 30 surveys seem like A LOT. Is that typical?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually don't think the surveys are all that bad. I mean, yes, there are horrible grammatical errors and repetition but it really doesn't take me long at all to complete one. I completed February's surveys in about 5-8 minutes total!



I've only been subbed since January and I'm almost halfway there with my glossydots! (Included 50 glossydots gift given by Glossybox for late box).


----------



## KayEss (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot believe we have not uncovered more spoilers!  I did note that
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually don't think the surveys are all that bad. I mean, yes, there are horrible grammatical errors and repetition but it really doesn't take me long at all to complete one. I completed February's surveys in about 5-8 minutes total!
> 
> ...


 Wow, that's fast!  I might give it another go and try to match that timing.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 18, 2013)

Regarding the surveys, let's just say I put as much effort into filling them out as they do writing them. Between filling out surveys, getting dupe surveys, and getting points for mess ups on their end, the points added up fast for me.  Feb was my 1st free box and I'll be getting my 2nd free box in April.  Then I'll probably be dropping GB for a bit.  Need to start working through my samples.  

While I've been finding that GB has great skin and hair stuff, I've been less than thrilled with the makeup.  It's all great sizes, but often weird colors (guess I'm picky about).  Most months, I end up trading or giving away my makeup/polish item.  I guess I do that with my other subs too, now that I think about it...LOL.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, dots add up fast- Im about to get my 2nd free box also- referral points add up super quick- 200 pts/ referral!


----------



## pride (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is my first month with Glossybox... 30 surveys seem like A LOT. Is that typical?


 Oh, no...I had a bunch in Jan because I had brought gift boxes for some of my friends.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 18, 2013)

Alright guys, I'm getting a little impatient.

I was just looking on their Facebook page since I saw someone on this page say they are supposed to ship this week. I didn't find anything from Glossybox saying so, but I'll take your word for it.

I did scroll down far enough to find they had posted a link February 23 saying "Your boxes have shipped, look for tracking info in your email!" do they always ship so late?? I saw someone commented on March 7th saying they had just gotten their box...really? This is my first month, but most subs I've tried, I've received my box around the 15th or so. 

I signed up because the January box looked so awesome (this was before they were showing the contents of the February box) and now I'm just not sure if I'm going to bother next month. This is the most expensive sub I've ever used, I really wanted to give it a try, but I'm wondering if it's actually worth it...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright guys, I'm getting a little impatient.
> 
> ...


 I think the boxes are worth it, depending on the month. I've enjoyed all glossy boxes I've received, though they can be  a headache at times. I've also rarely paid the full $21 for a box, so I think that affects my happiness. 

They normally ship later in the month. Different subs ship different times...I don't find this to be a big deal, because I'm still getting a box every month and I don't care if I receive my march box on march 30th. I guess other people do care about that though.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

boxes already have started to ship out, they always ship the 3rd week of the month.





from the facebook page: Good news, shipping has begun today! LIKE if you are already excited about receiving your March box.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 18, 2013)

Whoohoo! Spoilers soon then!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, no...I had a bunch in Jan because I had brought gift boxes for some of my friends.


 Hey! I see you ordered gift boxes...I ordered one this month (I ordered on the 12th).  I was wondering when I will receive it.  Did you get yours with your monthly box or does it come at a later date?  I tried looking for the answer on Glossybox but I got annoyed when I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Musegirl (Mar 18, 2013)

Gift boxes are usually sent out at the same time as regular subs according to the region.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh yay. I can finally start stalking my account and mailman. I am really hoping it gets to me before I leave on vacation on the 29th.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh! I've been resisting Glossybox like the plague (I hear SUCH bad things about their customer service), but if they start including Lush products, I probably won't be able to resist...


 YES!! I am a HUGE fan of LUSH!! It was the only brand I used for about a year!  Their scents are either love them or hate them.. but I LOVE THEM!


----------



## pride (Mar 18, 2013)

I actually ordered gift boxes for January, too (the theme was too good and the December box was so cheap, I felt bad only getting one box for my friends). Usually the gift boxes were delivered at the exact same time, but one of the boxes in January got delivered like a week before the other boxes. Incidentally, that was the only box that had a different variation (the Vincent Longo and Living Proof, other 3 boxes all had the Tarte and Sebastian or w/e). 

Which makes me think they don't actually look at your profile since all the boxes I order have different profiles for the different people, the variations are just whenever they happen to get packed.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 18, 2013)

> I actually ordered gift boxes for January, too (the theme was too good and the December box was so cheap, I felt bad only getting one box for my friends). Usually the gift boxes were delivered at the exact same time, but one of the boxes in January got delivered like a week before the other boxes. Incidentally, that was the only box that had a different variation (the Vincent Longo and Living Proof, other 3 boxes all had the Tarte and Sebastian or w/e).Â  Which makes me think they don't actually look at your profile since all the boxes I order have different profiles for the different people, the variations are just whenever they happen to get packed.Â


s Oh wow I guess I assumed that te gift boxes wouldn't be the same as the regular month boxes. A fellow subscriber told me they were their own type of box. Now I'm going to be tempted to look in the box before I give it to my friend for her birthday lol ughhh the temptation haha. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got home from work and guess what was waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no email or anything. Nice surprise. Opening now and will post spoilers in a few.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got home from work and guess what was waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no email or anything. Nice surprise. Opening now and will post spoilers in a few.


holy cow! that was fast. yes please share when you can.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got home from work and guess what was waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no email or anything. Nice surprise. Opening now and will post spoilers in a few.


AHHHHH! SO excited!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Just got home from work and guess what was waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no email or anything. Nice surprise. Opening now and will post spoilers in a few.


 What??? Super lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes please post spoilers


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 18, 2013)

I totally keep re-loading waiting for it....


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 18, 2013)

I am so torn on whether or not to check the spoilers. AHHHHH!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so torn on whether or not to check the spoilers. AHHHHH!







DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 18, 2013)

ModelModelCo - Cheek &amp; Lips in rosy red 10ml (full size)Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil (waterproof) in Secret Grey (full size) Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream .28 oz. Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce ultra firm finishing hairspray 1.5 oz Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in lemongrass 4.4 oz (full size) and a $40 gift cert towards any natural, handmade bath &amp; body product from www.prestiche.com. Doesn't say there needs to be a min. purchase.
I'm loving this box. Looks more like an Intl. box then last months lol. I'll see if my iPad is liking me enough to post some spoiler pics lol.


----------



## JessP (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally keep re-loading waiting for it....


 Me too lol!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ModelModelCo - Cheek &amp; Lips in rosy red 10ml (full size)Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil (waterproof) in Secret Grey (full size) Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream .28 oz. Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce ultra firm finishing hairspray 1.5 oz Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in lemongrass 4.4 oz (full size) and a $40 gift cert towards any natural, handmade bath &amp; body product from www.prestiche.com. Doesn't say there needs to be a min. purchase.
> I'm loving this box. Looks more like an Intl. box then last months lol. I'll see if my iPad is liking me enough to post some spoiler pics lol.
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm pretty torn about this myself.  I'm wildly curious about Le Metier lipstick, and ebates sweetens the deal.  I guess I'd be getting the box for 6 more months anyway...

edit:  Oh crap, forgot ebates was $2.75 back total not a percentage.  It's such a minimal savings to get 6 months.  Bleeh.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ModelModelCo - Cheek &amp; Lips in rosy red 10ml (full size)Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil (waterproof) in Secret Grey (full size) Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream .28 oz. Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce ultra firm finishing hairspray 1.5 oz Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in lemongrass 4.4 oz (full size) and a $40 gift cert towards any natural, handmade bath &amp; body product from www.prestiche.com. Doesn't say there needs to be a min. purchase.
> I'm loving this box. Looks more like an Intl. box then last months lol. I'll see if my iPad is liking me enough to post some spoiler pics lol.
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 18, 2013)

That box looks great!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 18, 2013)

Pics

Sorry not great photos but they were the best I could take. I posted pics of the gift cert in 2 parts because there is a unique code that I cut out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 18, 2013)

I;m glad it's a good box for you guys, nothing I need or want, so I'm glad I didn't get it XD


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pics
> 
> ...


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 18, 2013)

> Just got home from work and guess what was waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no email or anything. Nice surprise. Opening now and will post spoilers in a few.


 Ahhh I'm very impatient. Pictures please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ModelModelCo - Cheek &amp; Lips in rosy red 10ml (full size)Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil (waterproof) in Secret Grey (full size) Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream .28 oz. Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce ultra firm finishing hairspray 1.5 oz Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in lemongrass 4.4 oz (full size) and a $40 gift cert towards any natural, handmade bath &amp; body product from www.prestiche.com. Doesn't say there needs to be a min. purchase.
> I'm loving this box. Looks more like an Intl. box then last months lol. I'll see if my iPad is liking me enough to post some spoiler pics lol.
> I am already at the website looking at what I want!!


----------



## ashleyxo (Mar 18, 2013)

This sounds like such an awesome box, much better than last months! I can't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 18, 2013)

I tried editing my post above. Hoping pics worked this time.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried editing my post above. Hoping pics worked this time.


Worked for me. WOW I love GB right now. Can't WAIT to get the box!

Sigh, again I say they are like the jerk boyfriend who acts like an ass and then buys me roses and jewelry so I just can't leave them.

This is the GB version of roses &amp; jewelry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Mar 18, 2013)

ooooh thanks for the spoilers! Looking forward to this box. I wonder if there are any variations?


----------



## Clackey (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow the cheapest thing on the Prestiche site is $39.99!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 18, 2013)

I love this box- I'm super excited!!  So glad I caved at 20% off


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 18, 2013)

> Wow the cheapest thing on the Prestiche site is $39.99!


 I guess that explains why they gave us a high dollar amount gift card. Wondering what the shipping costs are like and if its worth buying anything. I haven't had a chance to look at the website yet. I'm soooo much happier with this box than February's dud of a box.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow the cheapest thing on the Prestiche site is $39.99!


 Yeah, except for the soap!  I hope there are variations.  I want the chocolate soap!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow the cheapest thing on the Prestiche site is $39.99!


their products are so divine though - ive used some of their other products and its top notch stuff.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> their products are so divine though - ive used some of their other products and its top notch stuff.


 What have you used? I am for sure getting something and I was looking at the African Velvet in Papaya Mango  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How delicious does that sound


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow the cheapest thing on the Prestiche site is $39.99!


 Their body oil is 29.99 and it is amazing!! And the soaps are all under The amount listed above. I love their products and I think the gift cert was a great addition to this box.


----------



## Clackey (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't even see the other stuff!!!  I just had price shock on the first page.  It all looks yummy though.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What have you used? I am for sure getting something and I was looking at the African Velvet in Papaya Mango  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How delicious does that sound


yes! ive used one their butter brulee in passionfruit and i loved it so much! ive been wanting to try their wonder polish. totally am loving this box woot.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their body oil is 29.99 and it is amazing!! And the soaps are all under The amount listed above. I love their products and I think the gift cert was a great addition to this box.


i agree! so excited :]


----------



## JC327 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got home from work and guess what was waiting for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no email or anything. Nice surprise. Opening now and will post spoilers in a few.


 Wow that was fast!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 We are all enables here.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ModelModelCo - Cheek &amp; Lips in rosy red 10ml (full size)Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil (waterproof) in Secret Grey (full size) Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream .28 oz. Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce ultra firm finishing hairspray 1.5 oz Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in lemongrass 4.4 oz (full size) and a $40 gift cert towards any natural, handmade bath &amp; body product from www.prestiche.com. Doesn't say there needs to be a min. purchase.
> I'm loving this box. Looks more like an Intl. box then last months lol. I'll see if my iPad is liking me enough to post some spoiler pics lol.
> Sounds like a great box, I cant wait for mine.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Worked for me. WOW I love GB right now. Can't WAIT to get the box!
> ...


 Lmao so true.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 18, 2013)

I always try not to look, but the spoilers are so tempting.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 18, 2013)

That's a nice box. I wonder what's in the other variation!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 18, 2013)

So exciting! Great box! Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait!!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 18, 2013)

I am so excited!  

Am completely fine that I didn't do the 20% for an overlapping 3 month sub.  I'll wait for the next offer to start my next 3 month sub.  

Am really happy to find out from you sharp ladies that they do regularly offer the 20% off, please post and share when it comes out!!

I'll be using that fab $40 coupon and was checking out their moisturizers and couldn't figure out the differences between the 3, so I took a look-see around the net.

They are quite different as you can see from the photo.   The first two are moisturizers and very different in texture.  



​ 

Didn't find shots on the African Velvet but it is quite solid, lots of raw shea and rich.  It's a little gritty and more chunky then the Butter Brulee.  It needs more warm up time on your skin to emulsify.  You can see it on this Youtube short:              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9x8bR_Q-E0

  Happy picking!


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 19, 2013)

While filling out those GB surveys, I noticed at the end of the "bonus" surveys that they're asking how to best motivate you to complete surveys. I'm going with upping the point value. They can do a lot of things, like keep these things brief, quality control, etc.

It may have a "17 questions" survey (for that particular one), but it could have easily been like a simple 10 questions, and no wtf-moments from the content. I totally gave them a piece of my mind for how they put together that Feb box.

I also learned from last month to do them on time. Sometimes they like to close surveys early.

I'm not sure why there are scrollbars, "copies" of the same questions, and why things don't line up. Maybe our reluctance to go through them is from the confusing layout. I really like how efficient and browser-friendly the Birchbox ones are.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 19, 2013)

i can't wait for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited!
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so excited for this box!! This is just awesome!


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 19, 2013)

I know it didn't say that you had to

spend a minimum amount in order to get the $40 off, but did someone actually try it?  I don't want to get my hopes up because I will probably only use the code if there is no minimum purchase amount!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i can't wait for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 And, yes!!  I hope I get this exact box!!! Wonder what the variations will be like...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm wondering about the variations too.  So far it looks awesome!  I wonder if there will be different shades of the eye pencil and cheek/lip tint?  I can't wait for my Glossy to arrive!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 19, 2013)

This box definitely looks decent...but I'm not sad that I unsubscribed...thank goodness!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks great! I can't wait, and I'm glad (again) I resubbed. For 14 dollars, I am definitely not disappointed.


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 19, 2013)

Woo hoo! I can not wait to get mine. This box looks so much better than last months. I was strongly considering canceling after my first box.


----------



## PAsh (Mar 19, 2013)

prestiche wants $11.85 for standard delivery..I guess if using the $40.00 voucher for something that's $39.99, you could still end up paying about $12 for shipping &amp; all that jazz...


----------



## tasertag (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> prestiche wants $11.85 for standard delivery..I guess if using the $40.00 voucher for something that's $39.99, you could still end up paying about $12 for shipping &amp; all that jazz...


 Such a high shipping cost. I don't think I'd use the voucher then; I can't justify it.


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 19, 2013)

JUST GOT MY BOX! It has the same contents that Jflopez received except for one different variation....

I got an Elite Models liquid eyeliner in Matt Brown.

I dont have any liquid liners so i'm ecited to give this a try!
I predict a lot of you other ladies will be getting boxes today and tomorrow


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 19, 2013)

Along with the $40 gift certificate from Prestiche there is an offer code in the Glossybox mag for 60% off an order its GLOSSY60 so if we can get 60% off PLUS $40 of the bill covered then maybe spending $12 for shipping wouldn't be that bad


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> prestiche wants $11.85 for standard delivery..I guess if using the $40.00 voucher for something that's $39.99, you could still end up paying about $12 for shipping &amp; all that jazz...


 Wow, the shipping's about what I'd pay for a tub of body butter on sale from BodyShop.  





 




 




 




 


Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this is weird but the second item from the left looks like a mouse :/
Yewww... it does!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this is weird but the second item from the left looks like a mouse :/


now all I see is the white mouse!


----------



## JessP (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone received a shipping notice yet?


----------



## Shayna11 (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you no longer cancel on the website?  I can't find the option anywhere.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a shipping notice yet?


 not i! just doubled checked on my profile page and its still empty.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not i! just doubled checked on my profile page and its still empty.


 Mine is till empty too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Along with the $40 gift certificate from Prestiche there is an offer code in the Glossybox mag for 60% off an order its GLOSSY60 so if we can get 60% off PLUS $40 of the bill covered then maybe spending $12 for shipping wouldn't be that bad
> 
> ...


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 19, 2013)

Glossybox is hiring a new VP of Brand Management.  I wonder what this could mean for us??  Anyone going to apply?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.simplyhired.com/job-id/qexa3vss5v/vp-of-jobs/

VP of Brand Management at glossybox in New york, NY

*About GLOSSYBOX US*

GLOSSYBOX is a product of Beauty Trend Holding GmbH and one of the most successful ventures of Rocket Internet GmbH, which has led a number of online companies such as eDarling, Zalando, and Groupon to lasting success.

Through innovative means, our business model brings high-class brands from the cosmetic and consumer goods industry together with beauty and lifestyle product customers and enthusiasts. Whether in the form of a single, exclusively arranged box or as a monthly subscription, our customers receive individually selected samples of high-end beauty and lifestyle products â€“ from well-known luxury brands to secret newcomer labels â€“ delivered directly to their door. Utilizing various marketing channels, we foster intensive and sustainable relationships with customers so that our partners receive worthwhile feedback on their products as well as novel insights into their target groups.

Our heart beats in New York, which serves as our North American headquarter. Since launch in March 2012, weâ€™ve grown enormously and currently employ over 400 people in 15 countries worldwide

*Vice President of Brand Management (m/f)*

Full-Time

New York, USA

The Vice President of Brand Management North America is a critical role within the organization, reporting to the CEO for USA and Canada directly. She/he will be responsible for building and growing relationships with leading high-end and niche players in the beauty industry. The Vice President of Brand Management North America will also work closely with the North American marketing team to plan, develop and execute marketing campaigns for beauty brand partners. 
[SIZE=medium]Responsibilities:[/SIZE]

Manage team of Brand Relationship Managers in USA and Canada and ensure a robust brand acquisition pipeline of exciting, high-end brands


Provide effective and compelling sales pitches and presentations to potential brand partners and convert these leads into strong partnerships in the long-term

Keep a 'pulse' on the new and latest developments in this category and continuously provide a fresh perspective on future product selection and trends


        Represent Glossybox at key events within the beauty, fashion and media world to increase brand exposure to key decision makers

Plan and supervise marketing activities across all channels (social media, digital, print, newsletters, etc.)

 
[SIZE=medium]Requirements:[/SIZE]


Bachelorâ€™s Degree in Business Administration, Advertising, Luxury Brand Management or any related field


MBA from a leading business school is a strong plus

Work experience in the beauty industry, ideally as a Senior Buyer for a leading US or international cosmetic retailer or department store


Personal network to key decision makers in the North American beauty industry

Passion for beautiful products and the latest trends in the prestige beauty category

High energy with very strong communication skills â€“ able to convince people of your value proposition at first impression and able to build long-term relationships

Motivated self-starter, detail oriented and organized

Authorization to work in the U.S


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox is hiring a new VP of Brand Management.  I wonder what this could mean for us??  Anyone going to apply?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ModelModelCo - Cheek &amp; Lips in rosy red 10ml (full size)Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil (waterproof) in Secret Grey (full size) Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream .28 oz. Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce ultra firm finishing hairspray 1.5 oz Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in lemongrass 4.4 oz (full size) and a $40 gift cert towards any natural, handmade bath &amp; body product from www.prestiche.com. Doesn't say there needs to be a min. purchase.
> I'm loving this box. Looks more like an Intl. box then last months lol. I'll see if my iPad is liking me enough to post some spoiler pics lol.
> Just received the same exact box! I love it!


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason I doubt they'll let you use both codes at once.


 You're right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to use both when placing my order but the site wouldn't allow more than one so i used the $40 off....the 60% code was not working for me at all! ugh


----------



## wxhailey (Mar 19, 2013)

These spoilers are great. Seems like a nice box! Sad that apparently glossybox messed up my resubscription (surprise surprise) and I was never charged for a box despite signing up on the 11th (two days BEFORE their facebook said to 'order now!!!') ... &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PAsh (Mar 19, 2013)

got my box....

no shipping notice or tracking no...a surprise at the door.

i got

ModelCo as expected
Lemongrass soap- awfully slim for a full size product
Eyeliner in Gray by Elite models Paris
Koh Gen Do face cream
Sebastian Hair Spray


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 19, 2013)

theres a youtube video up that i found not even 2 hours old. the quality of her video isnt that great but she got different items than what we have seen.

 
she got a pixi glow lip crayon look like a sheer pink
the 40 dollar prestiche gift card and the lemongrass soap 
eye liner from elite paris in brown - looked like a liquid eyeliner
sebastian professional hairspray
and the model co cheek and lip tint


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 19, 2013)

No tracking yet. I probably won't get my box until April 1st. That seems to be how it always is.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> theres a youtube video up that i found not even 2 hours old. the quality of her video isnt that great but she got different items than what we have seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is so the variation I want!


YES!


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 19, 2013)

My box arrived and I didn't get a shipping notice

Pixi Glow Magic Tink Tint - it's a light pink crayon for lips.  says Tinkerbell with a Disney stamp
MODEL Co cheek/lips - as anticipated
Elite eye liner - matt brown (liquid) - nice, don't have any liquid liners
Sebastian hair spray
Prestiche soap - Lathernder scent - I love lavender (also got the $40 gift certificate)
 
That's 4 full-size items!


----------



## pride (Mar 19, 2013)

oooh! I'd be happy with either of those variations.

the pixi crayon sounds fun and I loved the Koh Gen Do cleansing water they sent out in an earlier box, so I would love to try the cream.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received a shipping notice yet?


 Not yet


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is so the variation I want!


----------



## JessP (Mar 19, 2013)

It sounds like they're shipping boxes before any kind of email goes out. To those who have gotten boxes already, are you located on the East coast?


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like they're shipping boxes before any kind of email goes out. To those who have gotten boxes already, are you located on the East coast?


 Yup I'm from NJ.. But I've only recieved one of my boxes and I was actually getting 2 this month.


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got my box, not as excited as I thought


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in Boston.  I hope my box is at my post office waiting for me when I pick up my mail tomorrow!  I hope I get the eyeliner pencil and not a liquid liner.  We'll see...


----------



## DorotaD (Mar 19, 2013)

> Yup I'm from NJ.. But I've only recieved one of my boxes and I was actually getting 2 this month.


 I'm in NJ too and got my box this morning!


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like they're shipping boxes before any kind of email goes out. To those who have gotten boxes already, are you located on the East coast?


I'm in Virginia.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Virginia.


Mine didn't come yet and I'm in VA.



Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in va too. (Link removed, please read ToS) for my box (sorry can't figure out spoiler on mobile. Didn't receive any shipping notification


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in va too. (Link removed, please read ToS) for my box (sorry can't figure out spoiler on mobile. Didn't receive any shipping notification


You can't do the signature until you have over 10 posts and after about a week or so.  The moderator will probably pull this post.


----------



## PAsh (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sounds like they're shipping boxes before any kind of email goes out. To those who have gotten boxes already, are you located on the East coast?


i am in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 19, 2013)

love the blog pics! im in FL so hopefully thatll be luck for me getting soon since you ladies are in VA.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in NY and haven't received mine yet.


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got a shipment notice via email tonight.  I'm in the East bay area from SF.  I think  I probably will get it next Monday or  Tuesday.  Just hope for a liquid eyeliner because I received a gel liner last month's Glossybox. Perhaps, that Model Cheek &amp; Lips which I'm curious to try! I hope to get the pink one!


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 19, 2013)

OH yes! I forgot to mention, I pray pray that Glossybox doesn't send me this God awful Lavender smelling soap.. Please let it to be lemongrass!!!


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't get shipping info. via e-mail, but my tracking # is available to view after I logged into my Glossybox account.  Surprisingly, my the box is already in my town and will hopefully go out for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## LLwynog (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmm, I checked their website and it says I will receive the March box but still no shipping info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 19, 2013)

> OH yes! I forgot to mention, I pray pray that Glossybox doesn't send me this God awful Lavender smelling soap.. Please let it to be lemongrass!!!Â


 I love lavender!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just checked my account &amp; no tracking number :-(


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 19, 2013)

@ 11:04 pm I got an email saying my had shipped. I got my box at 10 am today.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in New York, no shipping notice yet.  But I get the feeling that it'll be there when I get home tomorrow evening!  I hope that I get the Lathender soap and the face lotion!


----------



## AMaas (Mar 19, 2013)

I got my shipping notice tonight; I am in NC.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm new to the group but I've been reading the spoilers since my first box in December 2012.  I am so excited about this box.  I got my shipping notice so my box should be here in a couple days.  Can't wait!


----------



## DragonChick (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These spoilers are great. Seems like a nice box! Sad that apparently glossybox messed up my resubscription (surprise surprise) and I was never charged for a box despite signing up on the 11th (two days BEFORE their facebook said to 'order now!!!') ... &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I resigned up on the 6th because I'm a sucker and the Spring Fling theme was luring me in. Ive not received order confirmation or a tracking number 14 days later. I have an email in, but I'm not holding my breath here. Maybe this is my sign to cancel again.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 20, 2013)

I am super excited to get this box! Trying not to expect it until the end of the month as usual but I'd surely be thrilled if the mailman had it in the morning.


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> now all I see is the white mouse!


 lol honestly that's all I could focus on at first


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in NYC and received my box yesterday, but only received a notification that the box shipped last night. 

Elite Models liquid eyeliner - brown

Model Co lip &amp; cheek tint. 
Pixi lip &amp; liner - pink
Prestiche oil bar soap - Rose (was definitely hoping for the lavender or lemongrass!)
Sebastian Professional hair spray
 
*Disappointed that I didn't receive the face cream. I love face creams! This box was a bust for me, but mostly because I don't like the options that were sent as opposed to the products themselves (i.e. I only wear black; don't like rose scents)


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason I doubt they'll let you use both codes at once.


 I tried and you are correct! It says the GLOSSY60 code can't be combined with other offers during checkout.


----------



## pride (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm really glad that the Elite Models eyeliner so far has been more neutral, and I hope it stays that way. I know some ladies like getting the bolder and funner colors, but after getting a bright orange illamasqua, I just want a boring color I can actually use rather than gamble on a bright color that might just sit there and make me feel bad.


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea on the back of the card it says it can't be combined w other offers (ie the glossy60 code) I finally got my shipping notice - but received my box yesterday


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope I get the lavender soap which pretty much assures I won't! I would love the face cream too.


----------



## mwcw (Mar 20, 2013)

This seems like a great box, better than the February box. Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 20, 2013)

Got my box today.  My tracking e-mail and says processing in my account.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd love to go by and check out Prestiche's entire line, am curious about how their Passion Fruit butter is compared to BodyShop, (which BTW is on sale for $10, half priced).  Has anyone seen Prestiche in any physical retail locations?  



> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in NYC and received my box yesterday, but only received a notification that the box shipped last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## lisak0417 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in NYC and received my box yesterday, but only received a notification that the box shipped last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe you'd want to start a trade list.  I'm sure some one will love the Rose Soap, you know... I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...
> ...


----------



## Souly (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie and don't know how!  :/  I've looked around the site for links to start a thread, but I'm obviously missing something


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone else still waiting on tracking info?


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else still waiting on tracking info?


 Yup.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup.


 Blah, guess I'll be patient.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else still waiting on tracking info?


Yes indeedy


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else still waiting on tracking info?


 I received one box then they sent me tracking email 2 days after I got my box. But still not tracking or receipt of my other box.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 20, 2013)

Still waiting here--NYC.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 20, 2013)

Do the boxes come USPS or UPS? I live in an apartment building &amp; I get a little anxious whenever UPS leaves stuff outside my door when I'm not home.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else still waiting on tracking info?


 


> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup.


 I never got any tracking information.  Nothing was in my account saying it shipped either.  It just showed up today.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the boxes come USPS or UPS? I live in an apartment building &amp; I get a little anxious whenever UPS leaves stuff outside my door when I'm not home.


 usps! which for me usually results in getting a orange slip unless i catch them putting the mail in the boxes.

i kinda wish it was UPS because i know they come to my door - im also home alot so it works for me - hah.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else still waiting on tracking info?


 I'm in MA and I got nuthin'...no email, nothing showing on the site.  I resubbed for this month because I was hoping for pink polish and lipstick.  I'll probably cancel again.  I forgot how pissed off I get with their shipping and notifications!


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today.  My tracking e-mail and says processing in my account.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting here--NYC.


same


----------



## rainpetal (Mar 20, 2013)

Did anyone else notice the Limited Edition box that they are selling on their website for $35?  The website says the offer is valid until March 21st, which is tomorrow.  It looks interesting, but I wish I had more information about it.


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 20, 2013)

Spoiler



I was so bummed when I realized there was a eucalyptus scented soap.... Anyone here get it? I found that variation on Instagram.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the Limited Edition box that they are selling on their website for $35?  The website says the offer is valid until March 21st, which is tomorrow.  It looks interesting, but I wish I had more information about it.


  Yes! I noticed it too.... and bought it without giving any thought to the consequences


----------



## JessP (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the Limited Edition box that they are selling on their website for $35?  The website says the offer is valid until March 21st, which is tomorrow.  It looks interesting, but I wish I had more information about it.


 Maybe it's the "The Ultimate Glossybox Surprise" that they mentioned on Facebook yesterday: 


On sale Thursday 3/21 only, so it would make sense! There's a thread here about it, too - we get very excited about such news lol. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133882/ultimate-glossybox-surprise


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 20, 2013)

Still waiting in Maryland too. I really hope I get it before I leave next Friday. So far I have always gotten my boxes before the next month rolled around. Some people have not been so lucky.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the Limited Edition box that they are selling on their website for $35?  The website says the offer is valid until March 21st, which is tomorrow.  It looks interesting, but I wish I had more information about it.


Agreed.. Is it a 1 time only box or a box subscription?  It says "Subscribe"?


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the Limited Edition box that they are selling on their website for $35?  The website says the offer is valid until March 21st, which is tomorrow.  It looks interesting, but I wish I had more information about it.


 yup! i picked it up - so ill be sharing once i get it. hoping its great with the value being at 150 and all full size products.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed.. Is it a 1 time only box or a box subscription?  It says "Subscribe"?


 one time only. when you go to purchase it you log in and it uses your information if you have an active subscription.


----------



## Brittann (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice the Limited Edition box that they are selling on their website for $35?  The website says the offer is valid until March 21st, which is tomorrow.  It looks interesting, but I wish I had more information about it.


 I just called them to ask about the Limited Edition box and it's the same box they were selling in December for $44 I believe. The products are the ones that are pictured when you click on Limited Edition.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called them to ask about the Limited Edition box and it's the same box they were selling in December for $44 I believe. The products are the ones that are pictured when you click on Limited Edition.


 Yah I already have this box. Not because I bought it at the $45 price tag. But it just showed up one day it was right after I got my January's box. During the time everyone was getting multiples on accident.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 20, 2013)

For the April Glossybox they start charging your account next month or is it at the end of this month?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so bummed when I realized there was a eucalyptus scented soap.... Anyone here get it? I found that variation on Instagram.
> Yeah I got that one.. Green machine right?


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yah I already have this box. Not because I bought it at the $45 price tag. But it just showed up one day it was right after I got my January's box. During the time everyone was getting multiples on accident.


Oh!  Is it worth it in your opinion?


----------



## alpina0560 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh!  Is it worth it in your opinion?


 I bought it around the holidays because I was going to buy the Josie Marian Cheek tint and I figured I'd spend a little more and get some more goodies! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the cheek tint, I use it almost daily. The makeup remover I haven't used because I still have a stockpile to go thru, but I've heard good things.. the rollerball smells AMAZING. honestly I love it (and so does the BF). The hair mask is nice, I don't use it often but my hair feels way softer when I do. I traded the nail polish because it just didn't seem like my color. 

I really loved this box. more than any box I've ever gotten from any sub ever. I know it was a little bit more on the expensive side but for full sized products I felt like it was SO worth it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 20, 2013)

> Yeah I got that one.. Green machine right?


 Yea. What do you think of it fragrance wise?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought it around the holidays because I was going to buy the Josie Marian Cheek tint and I figured I'd spend a little more and get some more goodies! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the cheek tint, I use it almost daily. The makeup remover I haven't used because I still have a stockpile to go thru, but I've heard good things.. the rollerball smells AMAZING. honestly I love it (and so does the BF). The hair mask is nice, I don't use it often but my hair feels way softer when I do. I traded the nail polish because it just didn't seem like my color.
> 
> I really loved this box. more than any box I've ever gotten from any sub ever. I know it was a little bit more on the expensive side but for full sized products I felt like it was SO worth it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So the products are:






 




 

Josie Marian Cheek Tint

Makeup Remover

Rollerball Perfume

Hair Mask 

Nail Polish

Hmm... sound worth a look.  Can you give us an idea on size, brand and color, if applicable?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie and don't know how!  :/  I've looked around the site for links to start a thread, but I'm obviously missing something.


 Goto a member's link and click on the "Create a New Classified" box, see below... it's in the center of this screen shot and you'll be able to create a page just like anyone else.

 

​


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Goto a member's link and click on the "Create a New Classified" box, see below... it's in the center of this screen shot and you'll be able to create a page just like anyone else.
> ...


----------



## moonbunny7 (Mar 21, 2013)

They changed the picture on the website and some of the items are different.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They changed the picture on the website and some of the items are different.


 yup sure did! if its the items on from the new picture it would be:

cult nails nail polish

kelly van gogh hair repair masque

OC8 professional mattifying gel

Model Co lip Duo item - looks like a lipstick with a gloss

Illamasqua Pencil

and Flirty Little Secret perfume oil


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I had been trying to start a regular thread in different forums, rather than a classified.


 You are welcome, then just copy the URL and post it on the thread that Souly put up.  Have fun!


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got this email. Is that for this month (March) or next month (April)


----------



## mermuse (Mar 21, 2013)

While that's fun in theory, all this does is irritate someone who has subscribed from the beginning and people with long term subscriptions. I get that they want new subscribers, but where is their sense of customer loyalty? I shouldn't have to mess with unsubscribing and resubscribing to get perks. Lame.



> Just got this email. Is that for this month (March) or next month (April)


----------



## rainpetal (Mar 21, 2013)

Gave into temptation and got the Limited Edition box.  I'm really interested in the mattifying gel, so I really hope that what comes in the box is what is shown in the photo.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 21, 2013)

There's a weird survey up on the Glossybox website. I think it's meant for the UK subscribers because one of the questions ask about how much you spend on different services every year and it's broken down into 0-25E, 25-50E, etc.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 21, 2013)

Got my box today.

I got the brown eyeliner and the pixi lip and liner pen.

Im not a pixi fan but this pen looks cool, I shall def try it.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 21, 2013)

The picture for the Limited Edition box was updated AGAIN!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 21, 2013)

Got my box and I'm happy even though I will be putting up two items for trade. It seems like they made up for the utter fail that was february.

Elite Models Intensity Eye Pencil - Secret Grey
Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream
Modelco Cheek and Lip Tint - Rosy Red
Prestiche Essential Oil Bar Soap - Green Machine (very strong Eucalyptus smell)
Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm sure I'm just being impatient but it's annoying that lots of east coast people seem to have gotten their boxes and mine hasn't even shipped yet (I'm in NYC).


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The picture for the Limited Edition box was updated AGAIN!


That was the picture that they had up yesterday...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure I'm just being impatient but it's annoying that lots of east coast people seem to have gotten their boxes and mine hasn't even shipped yet (I'm in NYC).


 Me too!  Box envy.  I want my stuff!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't seem to find this limited edition box?

Is it sold out yet?


----------



## mermuse (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure I'm just being impatient but it's annoying that lots of east coast people seem to have gotten their boxes and mine hasn't even shipped yet (I'm in NYC).


 
Yeah, I can't find any indication of shipping on my acount either.  Bleeh.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 21, 2013)

​ WA...  GB, I want my box!!  I'm little over half an hour from your corporate office... are we chop liver?  The subs from NY gets to pay the 9% state tax too, our boxes are nearly $22.  

Yes, I'm having a melt-down...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure I'm just being impatient but it's annoying that lots of east coast people seem to have gotten their boxes and mine hasn't even shipped yet (I'm in NYC).


 Don't fret I'm east coast too and no sign of box, tracking, or shipment.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 21, 2013)

Haha FormosaHoney - nice picture. Wouldn't it be nice if you could just pick up your box? I got all my boxes so far on a Thursday so I was hoping for today when I noticed some got shipped. Now I am thinking probably next week. Oh well it will be a nice surprise when it gets here I guess.







> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't think I have read an answer to this yet. In my experience they charge the first week of the month for that month's box. The latest has been the 10th of the month but that was for me and this is only my 4th box this month.



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the April Glossybox they start charging your account next month or is it at the end of this month?


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 21, 2013)

just got an email with my shipping info and a clickable tracking number in my account!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 21, 2013)

I also just got a notification e-mail that my GlossyBox has shipped and there is a tracking number (cannot track it yet, states Elizabethport NJ). I am in the Midwest so let's see when it gets here!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got an email with my shipping info and a clickable tracking number in my account!


ME TOO! Yay!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha FormosaHoney - nice picture. Wouldn't it be nice if you could just pick up your box? I got all my boxes so far on a Thursday so I was hoping for today when I noticed some got shipped. Now I am thinking probably next week. Oh well it will be a nice surprise when it gets here I guess.







 




 
I hope that you get it before Thursday Sunflowercakes and it's exactly what you wanted!  Are you on the East Cost too?

I've got nothing yet, no shipping notice, really...  what are they thinking?


----------



## pride (Mar 21, 2013)

I still haven't gotten any shipping info.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten any shipping info.


 Me either....


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ditto...I ordered mine late- like 10 days ago- when I ordered it said shipping was around the 24th.  My guess is we're in the last wave of shipping.  Hopefully good things come for those who wait.. But I want it NOW!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just got a notification e-mail that my GlossyBox has shipped and there is a tracking number (cannot track it yet, states Elizabethport NJ). I am in the Midwest so let's see when it gets here!


I'm in the midwest too, so hopefully I'll get a tracking number soon!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brio444 (Mar 22, 2013)

I wish there was a local pick-up option. Shave a few bucks off the sub price and probably still save GB a few dollars AND we'd get it faster.  It's like win-win-win.


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone redeemed the Prestiche gift certificate yet?  I'd like to use it, but I don't want to spend any extra $ above and beyond the $40 allotment.  Just wondering what others think of the site and if anyone ordered anything.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there was a local pick-up option. Shave a few bucks off the sub price and probably still save GB a few dollars AND we'd get it faster.  It's like win-win-win.


 I am loving that idea!!  Maybe you'd want to go and post that on their FB!  Then post the link and I'll follow with support, as I am sure many East Cost gals would.  

I'm not sure where their packaging facilities is but they can always stock 100 at the corporate office and we can just come by and grab it and sign for it.  

I think creating a separate price for pick-ups would bring issues to their business process but they can always transfer the $2 to $4 savings in shipping cost to us in the form of a perfume vile or some small value odd products from way past months... they can just throw the orphan products in a basket and say, pick one for your troubles and our postal savings.  

Folks from other states visiting New York can swing by too and isn't that the best PR?  Subscribers would be tickled to be able to have their box of goodies while traveling out of state and get to snap a photo or two at HQ!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone redeemed the Prestiche gift certificate yet?  I'd like to use it, but I don't want to spend any extra $ above and beyond the $40 allotment.  Just wondering what others think of the site and if anyone ordered anything.







 




 
Yeah, shipping's nearly $12...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2013)

Yay!  My GB delivered.  Can't wait to get home and rip open the box.  The little pleasures in life...Tick tock til 5 o'clock.


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know that there's any rhyme or reason to the shipping. I received my box last week and live on the east coast. My coworker lives about 10 miles from me and hasn't recieved a box yet. I recieved a ship notification after my box, she hasn't gotten hers yet. It also does suck about all the promotions for newbies. I got a long sub a few months ago without all these discounts and extra items :-(


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure I'm just being impatient but it's annoying that lots of east coast people seem to have gotten their boxes and mine hasn't even shipped yet (I'm in NYC).


 I'm in Mass and I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet and all it says on the site is "Payment success" beside my order #.

It's not just you.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Had shockingly fast shipping to Ohio this month.  I got my box Wednesday (shipped 3/15) which is the quickest that Ive ever gotten a box.  They normally take a good week to 10 days to arrive.  I kinda loved this month especially after the snail snot and ghost nails for Feb.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've checked out the Prestiche site and I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a body oil. I'm almost out of the one we got last year so it's perfect timing.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Mass and I haven't even gotten a tracking number yet and all it says on the site is "Payment success" beside my order #.
> 
> It's not just you.


 I'm in Mass, too, and have yet to receive a tracking number. "Payment Success" is all I see beside my order number as well!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 22, 2013)

My second box was delivered today. Never received a tracking number and nothing has been updated on my Glossybox dashboard so hoping all of you that are still waiting find a nice surprise at your door today or tomorrow. I really am loving this months box.


----------



## LadyK (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my box today and am so happy with it.  Definitely things I would buy.  

Also went ahead and used my prestiche card.  The shipping and taxes came to a little over 16 dollars.  I'm hoping the product is amazing and makes it feel worth it.  I received a Pixi eyeshadow crayon that is fabulous!  I don't think I'll ever buy a powder shadow again.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm beyond impressed with GB CS- I had an issue with a product replacement and they went above &amp; beyond the call of duty.  I arrived home to find a limited edition r29 box waiting for me.  Christmas in March... I'm so excited to try all these amazing products.  Glossybox you are Amazing!!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone on the West Coast received a box or shipping notice?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 22, 2013)

I received my box today! I absolutely love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw - i redeemed it with my points


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 22, 2013)

FormosaHoney, I sure hope so! After last months disappointment. The box was so bad, I don't even remember what was in it because nothing of it stood out to me. I am in Central MidWest. I tend to get the box on the last Thursday of the month so we will see. I just checked to see if there was an update on shipping but nothing yet as of yesterday morning when it left NJ. We will see. It looks like a good box and I am excited to get it! I hope you also get products you like!

It is the weirdest thing to me that some people got shipping notices and some don't. I wonder what system they use...obviously not regions!



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 22, 2013)

Smiletorismile, fingers crossed! The last three boxes came without any shipping info. I think the last one was the only box I ever got info on and that was a few days after it was delivered. I was surprised I got a tracking number this time....not that I can track anything







> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the midwest too, so hopefully I'll get a tracking number soon!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 22, 2013)

emmzk25, I agree. i don't have a long sub but a month to month thing. I get that they want more people to sign up since they must have lost a bunch of subscribers with last months box but hey, offer something to the guys that don't cancel just to re-subscribe! By the way- on twitter they mentioned that they will have something for the subscribers coming up as well.



> Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know that there's any rhyme or reason to the shipping. I received my box last week and live on the east coast. My coworker lives about 10 miles from me and hasn't recieved a box yet. I recieved a ship notification after my box, she hasn't gotten hers yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatia (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm in Seattle and have a tracking number. The box was in IN yesterday


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Smiletorismile, fingers crossed! The last three boxes came without any shipping info. I think the last one was the only box I ever got info on and that was a few days after it was delivered. I was surprised I got a tracking number this time....not that I can track anything


Yeah, I should actually have my box tomorrow! I got shipping today and it said it was already in my town so yay!


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 22, 2013)

OMG! I checked my pkg this morning and post office recieved it this morning but wasn't expecting to get it TODAY! I'm the East bay of SF. 


Elite Models MATTE Liner in Brown:  I applied on my eyes and was impressed with the look of liquid liner turned into MATTE. I rarely wear liquid liner because it's a dramatic look for a daytime. You can easily be like Angelina Jolie with that winged liner look: THAT'S IT!

 
MODELCO Cheek + Lip tini: in Rosey Red: I hoped for Pink color. Since I did not get ANY Benefit sample from Birchbox except for that coupon. Great substitute for Benetint! It gave a good lip stain but won't do for lips because it's too drying for my lips. Probably will stick to cheeks for now.
 
Pixi Magic Tink Tint:  It had a Tinkerbell character on it. I was disappointed by the color that it was a pale pink as I put it on my wrist to test it out the color. VERY SHEER as if an opaque color.  Until I went into my bathroom  to get a better lighting, ummm, It's like one of those mood rings. Color changes. I applied it on my lips.  NOPE,  it does not turn out THAT PALE PINK as on the stick. It turned into like a light FUSCHIA color! I'm serious. It's one of those color changing thingy.
 
Prestiche: I got the ecylautpus scented. UGH. I hoped for ROSE or LEMONGRASS scented.  Gave it to my husband and he LOVES IT!.  Although, as many of you know about that code for $40 purchase? GUESS WHAT? If you READ the Glossybox Magazine, on the second page, you get discount on an order up to $60 purchase!  I'm surprised that NO ONE here on malkuptalk.com  EVER mentioned it? ! 
 
[SIZE=1em]Sebastian Professional: Believe me, this hairspray ranked  #1 best? I've tried so many as I'm very particular with the smell.  I know people love L'Oreal one which it smells awful. I prefer ORIBE hairspray because it is very tropical and vanially scented and keeps your hair smelled so good for TWO days! Many hairspray products have failed on this spot. I will use it sprasely since I don't have any hairspray in stock. [/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=1em]Sadly, I did not get that KHO GEN Creme :-( Maybe next time! I wouldn't purchase it since it's a $123.00 jar! [/SIZE]


----------



## AMaas (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my box today...I give it a 2.5 out of 5.






I was excited to try the ModelCo stain.  It's a very deep red shade.

I'm neutral on the Elle eye liner. 

I already have the Pixi Magic Tink Tint - it's OK.  I LOVE Pixi makeup overall, but these lip pencils are probably my least favorite item in the line.  Kind of a dry texture or something that doesn't work for me. 

I rrreeeeealllllly could have done without yet another hair spray and another bar of soap.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I checked my pkg this morning and post office recieved it this morning but wasn't expecting to get it TODAY! I'm the East bay of SF.
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I checked my pkg this morning and post office recieved it this morning but wasn't expecting to get it TODAY! I'm the East bay of SF.
> 
> ...


----------



## mwcw (Mar 23, 2013)

I haven't received mine yet, no tracking number, although I had it shipped to NY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 23, 2013)

I AM SO STINKING EXCITED AND I JUST HAVE TO SHARE THE NEWS!  My blog is featured on a post on Fashionista.com!


----------



## page5 (Mar 23, 2013)

> I AM SO STINKING EXCITED AND I JUST HAVE TO SHARE THE NEWS! Â My blog is featured on a post on Fashionista.com! Â


 Congrats!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I AM SO STINKING EXCITED AND I JUST HAVE TO SHARE THE NEWS!  My blog is featured on a post on Fashionista.com!


 That's amazing- you go girl!!!  Best Wishes


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 23, 2013)

Really? That's so weird! East Bay cities are: Berkeley, Oakland, and Contra Costa County Cities. This is my 2nd month with Glossybox. I guess I got lucky? Feb. box took forever to get here. Maybe, too many people cancelled and bumped me up? Who knows.


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 23, 2013)

Of course, according to the Glossybox magazine, like most people mentioned that for a  Glossybox member with $40 cash coupon to place an order on top with Glossybox Mag's promo 60% off is not allowed. For an entire order to get 60% off . Code is GLOSSY60 and expires on Aug. 31, 2013,


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 23, 2013)

> emmzk25, I agree. i don't have a long sub but a month to month thing. I get that they want more people to sign up since they must have lost a bunch of subscribers with last months box but hey, offer something to the guys that don't cancel just to re-subscribe! By the way- on twitter they mentioned that they will have something for the subscribers coming up as well.


 That'd be awesome!! I keep getting jealous of all these new offers that I can't get because I already supported glossy  that'd be awesome if they gave older subscribers something nice!


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 23, 2013)

No GB in Louisiana yet. Looks like it's better than February.


----------



## Musegirl (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes...that is high.  The back of the certificate says that it can't be used for shipping/taxes so I guess I won't be using it.  Thanks for the info.


 If anyone isn't going to use their $40 certificate, can you PM me the code?  I love their products and would gladly pay $12 shipping and get them for free!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I AM SO STINKING EXCITED AND I JUST HAVE TO SHARE THE NEWS!  My blog is featured on a post on Fashionista.com!


 Congrats!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I AM SO STINKING EXCITED AND I JUST HAVE TO SHARE THE NEWS!  My blog is featured on a post on Fashionista.com!


 Congrats!!!!!!!  My blog was mentioned in the Love With Food newsletter and I almost fainted I was so excited!!  That's amazing!!!  Nice work!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in MA and haven't received my box yet.  My dashboard still says "payment success".  I know its a small thing in the scheme of life, but I'm starting to get irritated now.  I hope it ships on Monday.


----------



## LLwynog (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in MA and haven't received my box yet.  My dashboard still says "payment success".  I know its a small thing in the scheme of life, but I'm starting to get irritated now.  I hope it ships on Monday.


 Same for me. I'm glad to know that I'm not alone!


----------



## ruhimaach (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LLwynog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same for me. I'm glad to know that I'm not alone!


 I'm in Austin, TX and no shipment notification here. I've already canceled my sub. I hope the cancelation hasn't caused an issue with my shipment because I still see a "Payment Success" msg in my account profile. So, I'm hoping to get the box.


----------



## rainpetal (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ModelModelCo - Cheek &amp; Lips in rosy red 10ml (full size)Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil (waterproof) in Secret Grey (full size) Koh Gen Do Cosmetics - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream .28 oz. Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce ultra firm finishing hairspray 1.5 oz Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in lemongrass 4.4 oz (full size) and a $40 gift cert towards any natural, handmade bath &amp; body product from www.prestiche.com. Doesn't say there needs to be a min. purchase.
> I'm loving this box. Looks more like an Intl. box then last months lol. I'll see if my iPad is liking me enough to post some spoiler pics lol.
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 23, 2013)

I just checked my status again and for the morning of 3/22 it states IN. I am in MO so I would hope it gets here by the beginning of the week. Can't wait to see the variations of products!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay! I got my box today and this was the earliest I've ever gotten my box, usually I get it the following month so this was a great surprise, especially since I didn't have a tracking number. (I live in Iowa)

I got:

The Modelco chick and lip tint. So excited that the spoiler was true! I've wanted a Modelco product and I think this is awesome.

The Prestige Bar Soap (in Rose) and the gift certificate. I can't believe how thin the soap is and how much it costs! I don't think I'd ever have bought that for myself since I can get a thicker dove soap for like $3, but I'm excited to use the gift card (and soap I love the scent!)

The Sebastian Hairspray. This is the only thing I don't care for, I don't use hairspray, but the rest of the box makes up for it.

The Koh Gen Do Face Cream. I was kinda sad I didn't get a Pixi product, but the Pixi products are readily available and even though this is a sample (a pretty good sized one too!) I'm glad I got this since otherwise I wouldn't have been able to try it (since the full size is $123!!). While I could just go to Target and get a Pixi product.

The Elite Models Eye Pencil in Black. I love trying new black eyeliners since I use them everyday and this seems like a good dupe for when my Avon one runs out, so yay!

All in all not including the 2 samples, but including the gift certificate, my box was like $94 or so. Awesome! Plus I love and will use everything I got, except the hairspray, but I'll probably just keep it on hand for if I ever decide to braid my hair or something.

Totally my favorite box of the month!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone isn't going to use their $40 certificate, can you PM me the code?  I love their products and would gladly pay $12 shipping and get them for free!


  im with you on this! ive used their products before and they are worth spending the extra 12 for shipping and getting a high quality lotion/oil etc. im just happy that its not a code where you have to spend 100 to get 40 off or something.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 23, 2013)

I got my box like 3 hours ago and I already used my gift certificate. It's sad. I got the African Velvet in Mango Papaya. I love Shea Butter and I can never have enough of it!


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 24, 2013)

> Congrats!!!!!!! Â My blog was mentioned in the Love With Food newsletter and I almost fainted I was so excited!! Â That's amazing!!! Â Nice work!


 I saw that! I follow your blog and signed up for Love With Food because of your reviews and the $2 promo offer. And then they mentioned you, so cool!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box like 3 hours ago and I already used my gift certificate. It's sad. I got the African Velvet in Mango Papaya. I love Shea Butter and I can never have enough of it!


 ooh that sounds nice!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

When you send a glossybox as a gift can you send it to someone elses address or only to yourself? I just tried ordering one as a gift. I put in the address of the person I was going to give it to but when I got my shipping confirmation it is being sent to my address.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you send a glossybox as a gift can you send it to someone elses address or only to yourself? I just tried ordering one as a gift. I put in the address of the person I was going to give it to but when I got my shipping confirmation it is being sent to my address.


 you can send it to someone else. I sent my sister one last month. If you go online to your orders you can see where it is being shipped. If its wrong I would email them.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you can send it to someone else. I sent my sister one last month. If you go online to your orders you can see where it is being shipped. If its wrong I would email them.


Yeah definatly email them about the address being wrong. I sent one to a friend for Christmas and it shipped to her address, so it was probably just a glitch in their system.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah definatly email them about the address being wrong. I sent one to a friend for Christmas and it shipped to her address, so it was probably just a glitch in their system.


 


> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you can send it to someone else. I sent my sister one last month. If you go online to your orders you can see where it is being shipped. If its wrong I would email them.


 Thank you I just emailed them with my order number and the correct address. Hopefully I can get through to them their customer service horror stories have me terrified.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 24, 2013)

> Thank you I just emailed them with my order number and the correct address. Hopefully I can get through to them their customer service horror stories have me terrified.


I would email them, the same thing happened to me so I'm waiting on them to fix it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would email them, the same thing happened to me so I'm waiting on them to fix it.


 I emailed them and they actually got back to me saying that they had already fixed it. I was so surprised because of all the horrible stories I've read about here. Maybe they are  really improving their customer service after all.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 24, 2013)

For those interested, there is a new beauty questionnaire available asking about beauty habits about boyfriends, best friends, and who introduced you to makeup (20pt).


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 24, 2013)

wow i didnt know they had some other variations besides ones we have seen - they already posted the march box on the website with all possible items:

Pixi - Lid Last Shadow Pen

Pixi - Nail Polish

Elite Models -  Matt Liner Matt Brown

Pixi - Magic Tink Tink Happy Thought Pink

Model Co - Cheek and Lip Tint 

Elite Models - Intensity Eye Pencil

Pixi - Lip and Line Duo

Koh Gen Do - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream

Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap

Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce Hairspray


----------



## mellee (Mar 24, 2013)

I still don't have a tracking number yet.  =(


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there anywhere on the GB website where you can check tracking numbers or is it all through email?


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anywhere on the GB website where you can check tracking numbers or is it all through email?


If you log in go to your account and then go under my orders and then click View Order and then if there is a tracking number it will say it under Shipping Method and then you click that and it will give the tracking number


----------



## tasertag (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have a tracking number yet.  =(


me neither


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 24, 2013)

No tracking as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you log in go to your account and then go under my orders and then click View Order and then if there is a tracking number it will say it under Shipping Method and then you click that and it will give the tracking number


Thanks


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2013)

No tracking either... My guess is the last wave goes out tomorrow- for some reason I have more patience than usual..


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 25, 2013)

Me too! It's weird but I am glad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have my tracking for my box or a gift yet either. :-(


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have tracking yet either but honestly I'm not too worried about it because the tracking rarely works for me. I'm in Northern California and tend to get my box about a week or so after the east coast people do.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

I might resub to glossybox. or I might sign up for ipsy, not sure which way to go. Can I buy a box for just one month?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might resub to glossybox. or I might sign up for ipsy, not sure which way to go. Can I buy a box for just one month?


 You can just sign up for the monthly plan and cancel after the first month.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2013)

I tried that, but there's no number. Should I take that to mean it still hasn't shipped??





Edit: This was supposed to be in reply to the post:

Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* 



If you log in go to your account and then go under my orders and then click View Order and then if there is a tracking number it will say it under Shipping Method and then you click that and it will give the tracking number


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might resub to glossybox. or I might sign up for ipsy, not sure which way to go. Can I buy a box for just one month?


 I absolutely love Ipsy. Even if it's not really something I'd use, the contents are always fun and a good value, considering it's only $10 a month.

This is my first month of Glossybox and I'm really bummed about this shipping issue. I live in Florida, and based on all these people on the East Coast already getting their box, I really thought I would have had it on Wednesday or so


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love Ipsy. Even if it's not really something I'd use, the contents are always fun and a good value, considering it's only $10 a month.
> 
> This is my first month of Glossybox and I'm really bummed about this shipping issue. I live in Florida, and based on all these people on the East Coast already getting their box, I really thought I would have had it on Wednesday or so


 i live in florida too and it generally takes mine 6 days or so from the shipping date. i should be getting mine tomorrow if it stays on track with how the last two months have been.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2013)

I re subbed late so I didn't expect my box to ship til this week- when I checked out it said shipment between march 24 and 26.  Did you ladies sign up Å‚ate too or are you regular subscribers?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 25, 2013)

I am a regular monthly subscriber


----------



## lloronita (Mar 25, 2013)

I emailed them this AM about not getting a tracking # and got back this response:

Thanks for writing in. My apologies for the delay. We are currently in the process of shipping out all of the March boxes. Once it leaves our warehouse, we will send you an email containing the tracking number.

Another really late month I guess.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I re subbed late so I didn't expect my box to ship til this week- when I checked out it said shipment between march 24 and 26.  Did you ladies sign up Å‚ate too or are you regular subscribers?


 I subscribed February 25. They claimed last week they would all be shipped by last Friday


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 25, 2013)

> I don't have tracking yet either but honestly I'm not too worried about it because the tracking rarely works for me. I'm in Northern California and tend to get my box about a week or so after the east coast people do.


 I just got my glossybox last Friday (2 days ago) and I am in the East bay of SF.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried that, but there's no number. Should I take that to mean it still hasn't shipped??
> 
> ...


No. I never got tracking (and I still don't have tracking) and I got my box on Saturday. Sometimes they update it and sometimes they don't.


----------



## dotybird (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my box!





Got the Prestiche soap in Eucalyptus, the face cream and the eye pencil in "secret grey" (a dark charcoal color with silver shimmer.) I am pretty excited overall since I will definitely use all the products in the box!


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone in Northeast Ohio get their boxes or tracking yet?


----------



## pride (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe it's tied to order date. I didn't resub until March 12th and I don't have a tracking #.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might resub to glossybox. or I might sign up for ipsy, not sure which way to go. Can I buy a box for just one month?


 you could log in and see if you still have the ability to gift a sub and gift it to yourself... then its only $15. (Less if you use ebates) I have NO Idea if this works when you are not subscribed but still have an account.


----------



## brio444 (Mar 25, 2013)

Prestiche is kind of reminding me of NuMe in a not-good way. Weirdly high priced items with loads of high-value coupons floating around. Just me? That soap we got is fullsized...  That is one weeeeeny soap for almost $20 PLUS $12 shipping.  The $29.99 oil is almost the exact same size as the oil we got a few boxes ago from Forest Essentials.  For $29.99 plus $12?  Really?? Is it made of unicorn tears?  Also, the reviews on the webpage are so suspicious.  Every single item has only 5 star reviews, and everything I've looked at has exactly 2 reviews.  Are you really telling me that the same number of people ordered and reviewed eucalytus-scented soap, and chocolate-fudge-pound cake scented soap?  Just a strange coincidence?  And everything gets a perfect score?  NO-ONE said, smells okay, but kind of small, 3 stars?  Or was just 4-stars okay?


----------



## RachelS30 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in MO also and I haven't recieved any tracking info yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prestiche is kind of reminding me of NuMe in a not-good way. Weirdly high priced items with loads of high-value coupons floating around. Just me? That soap we got is fullsized...  That is one weeeeeny soap for almost $20 PLUS $12 shipping.  The $29.99 oil is almost the exact same size as the oil we got a few boxes ago from Forest Essentials.  For $29.99 plus $12?  Really?? Is it made of unicorn tears?  Also, the reviews on the webpage are so suspicious.  Every single item has only 5 star reviews, and everything I've looked at has exactly 2 reviews.  Are you really telling me that the same number of people ordered and reviewed eucalytus-scented soap, and chocolate-fudge-pound cake scented soap?  Just a strange coincidence?  And everything gets a perfect score?  NO-ONE said, smells okay, but kind of small, 3 stars?  Or was just 4-stars okay?


 unicorn tears!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my box:

I avoided spoilers since I tend to be happier with boxes when I don't read the complaints but this one wasn't so fab for me.  More black eyeliner I have about 10 by now and bar soap.  Meh.


----------



## Souly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prestiche is kind of reminding me of NuMe in a not-good way. Weirdly high priced items with loads of high-value coupons floating around. Just me? That soap we got is fullsized...  That is one weeeeeny soap for almost $20 PLUS $12 shipping.  The $29.99 oil is almost the exact same size as the oil we got a few boxes ago from Forest Essentials.  For $29.99 plus $12?  Really?? Is it made of unicorn tears?  Also, the reviews on the webpage are so suspicious.  Every single item has only 5 star reviews, and everything I've looked at has exactly 2 reviews.  Are you really telling me that the same number of people ordered and reviewed eucalytus-scented soap, and chocolate-fudge-pound cake scented soap?  Just a strange coincidence?  And everything gets a perfect score?  NO-ONE said, smells okay, but kind of small, 3 stars?  Or was just 4-stars okay?


 Ha ha. I totally agree.

Does anyone have a swatch of the secret grey pencil?


----------



## dotybird (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha ha. I totally agree.
> 
> Does anyone have a swatch of the secret grey pencil?


----------



## Souly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Thank you! You are awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone in the Los Angeles area receive their box yet?  I paid March 4th and kind of thought I would have gotten it by now..


----------



## tasertag (Mar 25, 2013)

> I subscribed February 25. They claimed last week they would all be shipped by last Friday


 I subbed on feb 28 and I thought it would be here by now. From reading and experiencing GB late shipping, I might cancel and sub with Sample Society.


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subbed on feb 28 and I thought it would be here by now. From reading and experiencing GB late shipping, I might cancel and sub with Sample Society.


 This is my first month with both of those subs, I just ended a year with Birchbox and wanted to try some new ones. The Sample Society box this month wasn't amazing for me, but since the box was $15 &amp; they included a Butter London nail polish (worth $14) I figured that made up for the rest not being awesome.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 25, 2013)

Eh... No you can not use the code you have from GB for this deal and get it for nothing, sorry...

   ​ 

​ 
Actually this is not a bad deal.  The soaps are thicker.  I weighed mine and it's a little over 2 0z, about 2.1 on my mail scale.  I think they just didn't bother to make labels for the sample thickness soaps.  

So it's $30 and change for a scrub, creme and 3 bars of soap.  It's doable, purely from a value point of view.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Prestiche is kind of reminding me of NuMe in a not-good way. Weirdly high priced items with loads of high-value coupons floating around. Just me? That soap we got is fullsized...  That is one weeeeeny soap for almost $20 PLUS $12 shipping.  The $29.99 oil is almost the exact same size as the oil we got a few boxes ago from Forest Essentials.  For $29.99 plus $12?  Really?? Is it made of unicorn tears?  Also, the reviews on the webpage are so suspicious.  Every single item has only 5 star reviews, and everything I've looked at has exactly 2 reviews.  Are you really telling me that the same number of people ordered and reviewed eucalytus-scented soap, and chocolate-fudge-pound cake scented soap?  Just a strange coincidence?  And everything gets a perfect score?  NO-ONE said, smells okay, but kind of small, 3 stars?  Or was just 4-stars okay?  

Over twenty years ago, we manifested our dream in the pique of this incredible revolution with one driving motivation:*uncompromised freshness.* Freshness, as in the highest-quality of tender, all-natural ingredients being meticulously hand selected at the pinnacle of perfection by seasoned botanists, herbalists and cosmetic gurus. Freshness, as in gourmet, handmade soaps being poured by small, heartfelt batches to ensure that every bar is perfectly cured. Body lotions that are gingerly crafted with natureâ€™s emollient ingredients. Salt body scrubs with the purest fine-grain salt from the Mediterraneanâ€™s Dead Sea, still clinging to the ocean air.

So agree with brio444!!

There is so much fluff in their copy, they are basically positioning their brand to be the royalty of body lotions and soaps.  The hard truth is, the company who owns both Lo'Real and Lancome can position a new line and charge as they please, because they have an established reputation... of excellence and the labs to do the research.

It's going to be hard for a new player to come in and ask for $40 for a jar of body moisturizer or $18 for a bar of soap.  Have you checked the price of raw material on the wholesale market?  

There are a few traders on MUT who has a store on Itsy and makes her own soap, really batch by gingerly batch, as she usually have some offerings on rotation and can do specialized with a week or two of wait time.  Her prices do not make  unicorns cry...


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Over twenty years ago, we manifested our dream in the pique of this incredible revolution with one driving motivation:*uncompromised freshness.* Freshness, as in the highest-quality of tender, all-natural ingredients being meticulously hand selected at the pinnacle of perfection by seasoned botanists, herbalists and cosmetic gurus. Freshness, as in gourmet, handmade soaps being poured by small, heartfelt batches to ensure that every bar is perfectly cured. Body lotions that are gingerly crafted with natureâ€™s emollient ingredients. Salt body scrubs with the purest fine-grain salt from the Mediterraneanâ€™s Dead Sea, still clinging to the ocean air.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, they sure like their adjectives huh....


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, they sure like their adjectives huh....


 My favorite quote from their website:

"Upon first touch, one might mistake your skin for rich velvet or a dish of freshly whipped cream. Simply remind him or her that it is merely your natural birthday suit."


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2013)

I finally received tracking information, but it hasn't been updated since the 22 when it said it was in NJ


----------



## tameloy (Mar 25, 2013)

Just now got my shipping notice. I'm in FL.


----------



## Clackey (Mar 25, 2013)

Still haven't gotten mine.  Although I do have a tracking number that says it will be here by the 29th.  I really could have used it today.  I had one of those days that seemed to never end. A box of glossy love would have made it not seem so bad!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone in the Los Angeles area receive their box yet?  I paid March 4th and kind of thought I would have gotten it by now..


And just like that, I get a shipping notice!  It's been stuck in Indiana since the 23rd...


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite quote from their website:
> 
> "Upon first touch, one might mistake your skin for rich velvet or a dish of freshly whipped cream. Simply remind him or her that it is merely your natural birthday suit."


 LOL.. I wouldn't want my skin to be mistaken for freshly whipped cream "upon first touch".. perhaps "at first glance" though!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 25, 2013)

Just go my box, no email... it just showed up.  I am in New York, zip 11365.

Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen (Waterproof), Graphite - .16oz  

ModelCo Cheek &amp; Lips, Rosy Red - .33 oz

Sebastian Shaper Fierce - 1.5 oz

Elite Paris Matt Brown - urh... can't tell what size

Prestiche, Yin Yang - 2.1 oz (label says 4.2 but it's a lie...I mean fib)
I'm happy with it, it's excellent value for the money... though I really wanted the face lotion.


----------



## Souly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just now got my shipping notice. I'm in FL.


 Me too. Finally! I'm in Portland, OR


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got my tracking number. As of the 23rd my box was in Indiana, I'm in Shreveport. I am expecting it around Thursday.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I want!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> unicorn tears!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Prestiche is kind of reminding me of NuMe in a not-good way. Weirdly high priced items with loads of high-value coupons floating around. Just me? That soap we got is fullsized...  That is one weeeeeny soap for almost $20 PLUS $12 shipping.  The $29.99 oil is almost the exact same size as the oil we got a few boxes ago from Forest Essentials.  For $29.99 plus $12?  Really?? Is it made of unicorn tears?  Also, the reviews on the webpage are so suspicious.  Every single item has only 5 star reviews, and everything I've looked at has exactly 2 reviews.  Are you really telling me that the same number of people ordered and reviewed eucalytus-scented soap, and chocolate-fudge-pound cake scented soap?  Just a strange coincidence?  And everything gets a perfect score?  NO-ONE said, smells okay, but kind of small, 3 stars?  Or was just 4-stars okay?






Almost spit out my water on the keyboard.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

My box gets sent to Florida and it arrived Saturday.

I got the:

Elite Models -  Matt Liner Matt Brown

Model Co - Cheek and Lip Tint 

Koh Gen Do - Oriental Plants Emollient Cream

Prestiche - Essential Oil Bar Soap in Eucalyptus

Sebastian Professional - Shaper Fierce Hairspray


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 25, 2013)

With Glossybox shipping, my only expectation is to receive the box by the end of the month.  It's the only box that comes at months end &amp; I kinda like it that way.  This way It spaces out my subs- I like getting a little present in the mail- it's so much better if they don't all come at once.  Just a thought for those who are thinking about canceling because of the shipping.  Glossyboxes are amazing- I think theyre worth the wait


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel like those of us who haven't already gotten the box won't get the Pixi lip balm, but I really want it...it's $16 at Target. Can anyone who has gotten it tell me about the consistency?


----------



## Lorenk (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With Glossybox shipping, my only expectation is to receive the box by the end of the month.  It's the only box that comes at months end &amp; I kinda like it that way.  This way It spaces out my subs- I like getting a little present in the mail- it's so much better if they don't all come at once.  Just a thought for those who are thinking about canceling because of the shipping.  Glossyboxes are amazing- I think theyre worth the wait


 Ok, you have a good point. Next month, I'll try to think about it as me getting May's box a few days early, instead of getting April's box so late.


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 25, 2013)

I got two tracking notices though I only ordered one box. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my shipping notice. It should be on my door step tomorrow. yay!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite quote from their website:
> 
> "Upon first touch, one might mistake your skin for rich velvet or a dish of freshly whipped cream. Simply remind him or her that it is merely your natural birthday suit."


 hahaha Love it!


----------



## moonbunny7 (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today should be here by Friday. Yay hopefully a nice way to start the weekend.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 25, 2013)

Got my shipping notice!  It is in Fishers, IN which means it still has to go to Sparks, NV before making it's way to Southern CA.  Le sigh.  Hopefully I have it by Saturday!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Super excited for tracking this morning but they sent my box out since the 22nd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Should be here this week!!

I can't wait to try everything for this month.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 OMG I hope I get this!


----------



## athenatree (Mar 25, 2013)

I just received a delivery email and am a bit baffled - it states it was delivered on the 20th.  I had a 3 month subscription that ended last month, I just resubscribed on the 20th.  I didn't receive anything on the 20th not a delivery slip or a Glossybox - nor would I expect to seeing as my subscription ended and I didn't pay for a new one until the 20th.  Any ideas how this could happen?  I'm going to try writing them, but have heard that they don't have the best customer service.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 25, 2013)

My tracking shows it left the shipping facility in IN on the 23rd. However, if they got snow like we did in MO they might be a bit delayed. You know how everyone gets crazy on the roads as soon as one flake comes down.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking shows it left the shipping facility in IN on the 23rd. However, if they got snow like we did in MO they might be a bit delayed. You know how everyone gets crazy on the roads as soon as one flake comes down.


Yeah, my local post office doesn't even deliver mail if there is any snow, even if the walk and everything is shoveled! There are some weeks in winter when I don't get mail unless I go to the post office and complain.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *athenatree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received a delivery email and am a bit baffled - it states it was delivered on the 20th.  I had a 3 month subscription that ended last month, I just resubscribed on the 20th.  I didn't receive anything on the 20th not a delivery slip or a Glossybox - nor would I expect to seeing as my subscription ended and I didn't pay for a new one until the 20th.  Any ideas how this could happen?  I'm going to try writing them, but have heard that they don't have the best customer service.


 This one's out in the left filed!  Sounds like there were a few unrelated 'process exceptions'.   I'd call CS and have them straighten it out.  You have described a pretty unusual situation.

It might have been an error in their system coincidentally timed with your re-subbing...   They were pretty good when I called them a week ago to straighten something out.


----------



## athenatree (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This one's out in the left filed!  Sounds like there were a few unrelated 'process exceptions'.   I'd call CS and have them straighten it out.  You have described a pretty unusual situation.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *athenatree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received a delivery email and am a bit baffled - it states it was delivered on the 20th.  I had a 3 month subscription that ended last month, I just resubscribed on the 20th.  I didn't receive anything on the 20th not a delivery slip or a Glossybox - nor would I expect to seeing as my subscription ended and I didn't pay for a new one until the 20th.  Any ideas how this could happen?  I'm going to try writing them, but have heard that they don't have the best customer service.


 I had an issue and I contacted them by email on Sunday a few hours later they wrote back to me. I would say give it a try.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two tracking notices though I only ordered one box. Hmmmmmm.


 You must let us know if you got two boxes!  That'd be a nice little 'win'


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You must let us know if you got two boxes!  That'd be a nice little 'win'
> ...


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 26, 2013)

I



> I feel like those of us who haven't already gotten the box won't get the Pixi lip balm, but I really want it...it's $16 at Target. Can anyone who has gotten it tell me about the consistency?


 I really like the pixi gloss and wasn't expecting to at all. I guess I'd describe it as a matte gloss - which doesn't really make sense, but it goes on smooth and it doesn't really feel like a gloss, but it looks likes gloss.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Squeeee!!!! I got my box and I actually got the one I WANTED!!! That never happens!

This box definitely redeems them for last month's bummer box.

I got the:

Elite Eyeliner in Gray, which I love! I've never owned a gray liner! I wear black and brown and every other color but for some reason I never picked up a gray. I love the swatch of it. I'll definitely use this!

The Modelco lip and cheek tint everyone got. It's so pretty! I love it on the lips and cheeks. I have to use a clear gloss over the lips because I HATE dry lips.

Koh Gen Do emollient cream! This is what I wanted the most!!!! I can never afford a full size so I'm thrilled to get to try it!

My Prestiche soap was the rose scent which I'm totally cool with.

The hairspray is probably the only thing I'll put in my "maybe later" stash. I'm already using another hairspray and I rarely use it so I definitely don't  need to have two in rotation.


 
Great box! Love it! Love it!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds like you got a great box!



 I am always counting on at least one thing I am not impressed with. But if it is something I still can use such as your last item, that makes it even better!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Squeeee!!!! I got my box and I actually got the one I WANTED!!! That never happens!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 26, 2013)

No kidding! I knew if it is a large amount of snow they won't come out but if you missed them that much- that's nuts! I live in a large city and had so many issues withthe postal service. I get a ton of packets my mom sends me from Germany damaged. In one case I got an empty box and in another case a half empty, ripped open box. Took a year to resolve. Knock on wood- they have been good with my Glossybox so far!







> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, my local post office doesn't even deliver mail if there is any snow, even if the walk and everything is shoveled! There are some weeks in winter when I don't get mail unless I go to the post office and complain.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 26, 2013)

*"Your Item's Status* Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 4:41 pm on March 22, 2013 in FISHERS, IN 46037. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later."

So much about USPS tracking... It has been 4 days. I have a feeling it will not update until I hold the box in my hands haha.


----------



## Souly (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Squeeee!!!! I got my box and I actually got the one I WANTED!!! That never happens!
> 
> ...


 Yay! I'm hoping I get the same.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 26, 2013)

I got my tracking number yesterday and my box arrived today.  I got something that was not on my card and that nobody else has mentioned getting.

Elite in Matt Brown

Model Co Cheek Tint

Pixie shadow pen in Shell Sheen

Prestiche in some horrifying eucalyptis smell

Sebastion Pro hair spray

And...

An Illamasqua Medium Pencil For Eyes in Flinch.   It's a brown hard pencil with a little bit of a grey-ish hue.  I haven't tried it yet but I think it might be hard to use since it's such a hard, dry pencil.









It just seems like you'd have to drag your skin a lot to get it on for it to actually show up.
Anyone else get that extra?

Edited to add pics.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 26, 2013)

You had to use the code "color" to get that item. I'm glad to see they are being sent out!



> I got my tracking number yesterday and my box arrived today. Â I got something that was not on my card and that nobody else has mentioned getting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Anyone else get that extra?


----------



## tasertag (Mar 26, 2013)

> Squeeee!!!! I got my box and I actually got the one I WANTED!!! That never happens! This box definitely redeems them for last month's bummer box. I got the:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Great box! Love it! Love it!!! Love it!!! Look like a FANTASTIC box!! I really hope that this is the one I get!


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You had to use the code "color" to get that item. I'm glad to see they are being sent out!


 Oh duh.  I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 26, 2013)

I got my box today! *happy dance*

LOVE the lip and cheek tint. I have been loving stain type lip products lately because I want a little color but I am not huge on wearing lipstick and glosses.

Hair finishing spray= meh  I will use it if I throw my hair in a bun or something.

elite paris Matt Brown liquid liner. I put a little on my hand and let it dry. That stuff is not going anywhere. I even washed my hands. I hope it works as good on my eyes. I will try it out tomorrow. Happy to get a liner in something besides black!

Pixi Lid last Shadow pen. in Graphite Glint. I will use this but I am not excited about it. My target has a huge wall of pixi products I can get anytime.

Prestiche in Rose. Smells nice. I will give it a whirl.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! *happy dance*
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No kidding! I knew if it is a large amount of snow they won't come out but if you missed them that much- that's nuts! I live in a large city and had so many issues withthe postal service. I get a ton of packets my mom sends me from Germany damaged. In one case I got an empty box and in another case a half empty, ripped open box. Took a year to resolve. Knock on wood- they have been good with my Glossybox so far!


That would be horrible! I've never gotten anything damaged thank goodness.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! *happy dance*
> 
> ...


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 26, 2013)

I received two of the exact same boxes. They both had the bonus Illamasqua pencil in Honour. The pixi pencils were in two different colors.


----------



## pride (Mar 26, 2013)

I got my box today, too! no shipping notice though. I also got the liquid liner in matte brown (will definitely get used) and the pixi shadow in Graphite Glint. Not my favorite variation from what I've seen (I don't really use gray-toned makeup...would've preferred a warmer/lighter color or the lip pencil thing) but no real complaints, either. 

Also the soap in Green Machine, I didn't really care what soap scent I got.


----------



## PAsh (Mar 26, 2013)

Dear Prestiche,

The $40 gift certificate you gave me in the March GB are completely useless. You are charging $17-$20 for a splinty bar of soap that lasted me through approximately 5 washes, not because my body's mass and girth required so much soap, but because between showers, it just sat there, dissolving...into puddles of goo and soapy hot mess. I don't know what "organic" ingredients you put into the soap, but my 12 bars for $5 Irish Spring last me at least a month per bar. May be because they are all full of chemicals? But at this rate, I will take my chances with all the toxicity, since $17-$20 for a bar of soap that lasts me less than a week is really not in my budget for this year (or ever).

* Le Sigh* and to think that $40 worth of gift certificate would be something to get excited about....then there's shipping, are you using a personal courier service at $12 for soap?

Thank you.


----------



## Mary322 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Prestiche,
> 
> ...


Okay now that is funny! I have yet to get my GB this month, but I know not to expect an impressively sized bar of soap for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 26, 2013)

Has anyone figured out how to make the lip and cheek tint more noticable? I layered it quite a bit today  on my lips and there was still barely anything showing up. I've used Benetint before and it is nothing like this. Would the modelco one be better on the cheeks?


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay now that is funny! I have yet to get my GB this month, but I know not to expect an impressively sized bar of soap for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My bar of soap is the size of a normal bar but about 2/3 as thick. I think it's pretty normal size. Bigger than a credit card and about 1/2 inch thick.


----------



## pride (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to make the lip and cheek tint more noticable? I layered it quite a bit today  on my lips and there was still barely anything showing up. I've used Benetint before and it is nothing like this. Would the modelco one be better on the cheeks?


 I'm having a problem with application, too. Most of the product seems to end up on my finger.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to make the lip and cheek tint more noticable? I layered it quite a bit today  on my lips and there was still barely anything showing up. I've used Benetint before and it is nothing like this. Would the modelco one be better on the cheeks?


 I had the same question, I've had zero luck with that product showing up.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having a problem with application, too. Most of the product seems to end up on my finger.


Yeah that's what happened to me too. I also tried to use a brush and it ended up staining my brush!

I guess I'll just have to play with it tomorrow. Hopefully something works because the color on my brush and fingers was so pretty.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the exact same box, which I am pretty happy with, except the soap.  I love the scent of eucalyptus, but my bar definitely does NOT smell like eucalyptus. I can't even describe it, but it is HORRIBLE. Am I the only one that found this scent repulsive?


 You're not alone. I could smell it before I even opened the box.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm very, very fair so maybe that's it but it goes really well with my complexion.  It's very sheer but it definitely gives me rosy cheeks and a nice tint to my lips.  It does stain my fingers though.  I like it on me.



> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to make the lip and cheek tint more noticable? I layered it quite a bit today  on my lips and there was still barely anything showing up. I've used Benetint before and it is nothing like this. Would the modelco one be better on the cheeks?


----------



## Mary322 (Mar 27, 2013)

> You're not alone. I could smell it before I even opened the box.


 Good to hear! I actually threw mine away this morning.....it's so bad of a smell I wouldn't even give it away!


----------



## megk (Mar 27, 2013)

This is only my second Glossybox, and I was looking forward to it. Apparently, it got to my town and then got sent back as undeliverable for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I contacted customer service, and they're supposedly sending me a new box, but I was anxiously waiting for the mail. Le sigh.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm fair too and the lip and cheek tint show up well on me. I noticed it's easy to make show up by layering it. On the lip I applied it pretty heavy and it dried a gorgeous darker pink.


----------



## AprilLouisa (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine came today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still need to unbox it but I'm in UK so it's the UK one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AprilLouisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still need to unbox it but I'm in UK so it's the UK one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would still live to see what you think oof your UK box


----------



## zombielovrr (Mar 27, 2013)

Is anyone else's Model CO. Cheek and lip tint like not even half full?


----------



## mermuse (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else's Model CO. Cheek and lip tint like not even half full?


 
I noticed it was very "airy" as well in there.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine arrived today- a pleasant surprise sinceI didn't receive tracking notification.  I got prestiche in lavender which I love, check tint, matte brown liquid liner, pixi shadow pencil in a charcoal grey, and sabastian hair spray.  Overall, I thought it was a really great box- glossy boxes truly are awesome!!   

Whats everyone buying with the prestiche coupon- I'm thinking a brÃ»lÃ©e maybe passion fruit or jasmine.  Can't decide or maybe 2 bars of soap- I luv special soap, I feel like such a nerd but they make me so happy


----------



## Rachael1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I got the one thing I didn't want- the pixi polish in metallic mermaid. How does that happen with all the possible box combinations!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would still live to see what you think oof your UK box


 Me too!


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 27, 2013)

Got mine today. I got the pixi pencil in Shell Sheen, the eyeliner in Matt Brown, the Model co in Rosy Red, the soap in Lathernder and an OPI polish in Can't Let Go. I also got the finishing hairspray. I'm pretty happy with my first box.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else's Model CO. Cheek and lip tint like not even half full?


Mine is mostly air but there is only suppose to be 10ml in it. Seems about the right amount in there. The stuff tastes awful but I like the color on my lips.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 27, 2013)

I finally got my box as well with the exact same items. Since I am not exactly excited about getting soap in general, I was not excited about the Eucalyptus scent. Other than that I am looking forward to trying out all the products!



> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the exact same box, which I am pretty happy with, except the soap.  I love the scent of eucalyptus, but my bar definitely does NOT smell like eucalyptus. I can't even describe it, but it is HORRIBLE. Am I the only one that found this scent repulsive?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

wow the matt eyeliner in brown is pretty darn good... review coming up soon!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow the matt eyeliner in brown is pretty darn good... review coming up soon!


I agree. I been wearing mine all day. Had a couple of tiny dry flecks but no smearing or melting down my eyes. I may have to buy me one in black.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 27, 2013)

Got my box today and loved it except for the pixie crayon thing. While I did want that product I was hoping for pink and got a grey one.. I don't see myself using it but everything else was great.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 27, 2013)

My box was short one items when I got it- I emailed them about it and they got back to me within one day, saying that it was their mistake and they'd send me a replacement right away. Their CS has really come a long way!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got mine today. I got the pixi pencil in Shell Sheen, the eyeliner in Matt Brown, the Model co in Rosy Red, the soap in Lathernder and an OPI polish in Can't Let Go. I also got the finishing hairspray. I'm pretty happy with my first box.


 wow thats interesting that they gave you the opi nail polish  - that was in the january box.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow thats interesting that they gave you the opi nail polish  - that was in the january box.


 I think if you use the code SPRING for a new subscription you get Can't Let Go free. So either she used the code or they mixed her order up and accidentally gave it to her anyway.


----------



## Clackey (Mar 27, 2013)

I still haven't gotten my box.  I hope the dont start recycling items like the opi polish.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if you use the code SPRING for a new subscription you get Can't Let Go free. So either she used the code or they mixed her order up and accidentally gave it to her anyway.


 ahh alright. that makes sense - hehe.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

Same! I can't buy myself another one tho since I bought UD's Eye Liner Vault =X but I'll put it on my list to buy later on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I agree. I been wearing mine all day. Had a couple of tiny dry flecks but no smearing or melting down my eyes. I may have to buy me one in black.


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Has anyone figured out how to make the lip and cheek tint more noticable? I layered it quite a bit todayÂ  on my lips and there was still barely anything showing up. I've used Benetint before and it is nothing like this. Would the modelco one be better on the cheeks?


 I haven't had a lot of luck with this. Mine is pretty liquid-y, I've tried it in the cheeks but can't seem to get the right consistency


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 27, 2013)

On



> Is anyone else's Model CO. Cheek and lip tint like not even half full?


 on the side of the box it says not for retail sale. Mine seems empty too


----------



## vugrl (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my box today and I have to say that I'm pretty happy with it! I love the cheek stain and since I'm fair it totally shows up on me! I love the grey liner and will totally use the hairspray. I got the soap in Lemongrass and I have to say... it's disgusting. gag! My 8 year old daughter loves it though so I let her use it in her bath. Oh and I got the Koh Gen Do cream!!! I'm trying it out tonight.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Mar 27, 2013)

> I think if you use the code SPRING for a new subscription you get Can't Let Go free. So either she used the code or they mixed her order up and accidentally gave it to her anyway.


 Must have been a mix up. I didn't have the code... But I'm always happy to get a free item. Lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 27, 2013)

The cheek tint feels like not much is in there but if you look at the packaging only 10mls are supposed to be in there. They just put the product in too large of a tube. I thought the same thing though at first


----------



## pride (Mar 28, 2013)

Gonna try the liquid liner tomorrow, glad to see people like it!



> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and loved it except for the pixie crayon thing. While I did want that product I was hoping for pink and got a grey one.. I don't see myself using it but everything else was great.


 I got that one, too, and it wasn't my favorite...but I tried it today and it surprised me. I usually go for browns but this one was nice and subtle. It applied really well and had pretty good staying power.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 28, 2013)

> I haven't had a lot of luck with this. Mine is pretty liquid-y, I've tried it in the cheeks but can't seem to get the right consistency


 Stains are always tricky for me, too. I have problems getting them to sink in around the outer corners of my mouth. It's like my skin is waterproof! I have to make sure my lips are bone dry before I even attempt application or I end up with Geisha mouth. Did you see the beach video Michelle Phan posted on Ipsy for the March bag? She had this cute metal mixing palette ring that she dabbed stain onto, and then used a brush to apply to her cheeks. I actually just ordered that ring the other day - $12 from LaVaque. Says you can use for nail art, too. It is stainless steel so should be easy to clean.


----------



## Jill6358 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## LAtPoly (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm very happy with Glossybox this month!  

I got the Elite liquid eyeliner in a matte brown that swatched beautifully and held up over multiple hand washings, too!  I don't have a dark brown liquid eyeliner and while I usually like a little glossy look to liquid liners, I was impressed with the matte/formula. It'll get used and I hope we see more of this Elite in the States soon.

The cheek and lip stain will be interested.  It was hard to test swatch, but I want to play with it.  I've been very happy with other Model Co products (via Glossybox and Birchbox) so I'm have hopes that it'll be nice once past the learning curve.

I'm not a huge bar soap fan and we got one in the last box, but it's a good sample.  I'm okay with it and will try it eventually. I got the Eucalyptus. It smells funky but not god awful. Not sure if I'll use the coupon yet.

I got the Ken Gen Do cream!  Yay!  I love trying fancy-dancy expensive shizz - heck, I fell in love with Amore Pacific thanks to Glossybox and buy the kits Sephora has once in awhile. It's a good size sample, no wasted space in the packaging to make it "appear" bigger.  So it looks small but really not a bad size.

And the hair finishing spray...it'll go in my ever growing hair crap pile I have gotten from subs. I don't have that much hair (kinda thin) and don't wash/style every day. I don't know if I've finished anything up.

Overall a GREAT box - for me it was up there with some of their better boxes and as a whole, Glossybox is a win for me.  They've had two duds and the rest have been good IMO.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 28, 2013)

So I just wanted to say that for you not so fair ladies an ok, but sorta messy and complicated way to put on the lip and cheek tint is to take the tube and squeeze a tiny amount on your lips and then just move it around with your lips. For your cheeks do the same thing, but after you squeeze it lightly dab it around with your fingers. It worked really well for me and my mom, who are both on the more tannish side.


----------



## highlander2013 (Mar 28, 2013)

Got my box today!  Pretty happy with it..





I got the Pixi eye crayon in graphite, which is nice, but I was really hoping for the pink one. And the lavendar soap is nice, but INTENSE.   I LOVE the color of the liptint, but I'm definitely having trouble getting it to deposit right on my lips. I'm getting pockets of intensity towards the center of my mouth. Any tips and tricks? I must be doing something wrong.  I did have luck with my cheeks by putting a little stain on my wrist and tapping a medium blush brush into it and then quickly buffing onto my cheeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 28, 2013)

It says my box was deliver via their delivery tracking and I called CS and said their website was having issues and it was actually just tracking for someone else's box in my area (this part was weird to hear). They told me that if my box isn't delivered in a couple more days to call them again. Anyone else experiencing with the same issue? CS said that there were others that also called in for that reason but I haven't seen anyone complain about this specific issue here...


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 28, 2013)

Got my box on Tuesday but forgot to post :]


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 28, 2013)

Same exact thing happened to me! Same response too.



> It says my box was deliver via their delivery tracking and I called CS and said their website was having issues and it was actually just tracking for someone else's box in my area (this part was weird to hear). They told me that if my box isn't delivered in a couple more days to call them again. Anyone else experiencing with the same issue? CS said that there were others that also called in for that reason but I haven't seen anyone complain about this specific issue here...


----------



## klg534 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It says my box was deliver via their delivery tracking and I called CS and said their website was having issues and it was actually just tracking for someone else's box in my area (this part was weird to hear). They told me that if my box isn't delivered in a couple more days to call them again. Anyone else experiencing with the same issue? CS said that there were others that also called in for that reason but I haven't seen anyone complain about this specific issue here...


 I had a box that says it is delivered but it wasn't. I emailed them but havent heard back yet. It could be the same thing.


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It says my box was deliver via their delivery tracking and I called CS and said their website was having issues and it was actually just tracking for someone else's box in my area (this part was weird to hear). They told me that if my box isn't delivered in a couple more days to call them again. Anyone else experiencing with the same issue? CS said that there were others that also called in for that reason but I haven't seen anyone complain about this specific issue here...


 Same thing for me except mine has been saying out for delivery for a week, I emailed them for the second time today and still haven't heard back.....


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The cheek tint feels like not much is in there but if you look at the packaging only 10mls are supposed to be in there. They just put the product in too large of a tube. I thought the same thing though at first


I have the same sentiments as yours. I was trying to test it but nothing came out at first. It's like it "farted". LOL. Lot's of air inside but I feel that there's nothing much of stain in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 29, 2013)

I still don't have a box, or tracking number, but the website says it will be delivered April 2nd. I'm not sure how they came to that conclusion but I can't wait for it to finally show up!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have a box, or tracking number, but the website says it will be delivered April 2nd. I'm not sure how they came to that conclusion but I can't wait for it to finally show up!


Me too!  I also still don't have surveys for February's things.  Does anyone else?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh, I just LOVED my box....actually, I think it's one of the better boxes I've received from them! I've had it for a few days, but work has been so insane (working till about 11pm) that I hadn't had a chance to blog about it till today! I received:

Elite Paris Eyeliner in Secret Grey
Koh Gen Do Emollient Cream
ModelCo Cheek + Lip Tint
Prestiche Bar Soap in Green Machine
Sebastian Professional Shaper Fierce
 




Hope ya'll enjoy my blog post! I also hope work slows down a bit...but it won't lol


----------



## lovepink (Mar 29, 2013)

Got my box today!  Of course I didn't get that which I most wanted! (liner pencil and the cream)

Elite Models Matt Liner in Matt Brown

ModelCo Cheek and Lip Tint in Rosy red
Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Mocha Mauve
Prestiche Essenital Oil Bar Soap in Yin Yang
Sebastian Professional Shaper Fierce


----------



## ruhimaach (Mar 30, 2013)

Got my box today even though my account never got updated with the shipping info. I was actually starting to get worried.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Got my box today! Â Of course I didn't get that which I most wanted! (liner pencil and the cream)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same box, I was really happy with it.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Mar 30, 2013)

Just received mine today.  Looks like I'm the first on MUT to get this box combo:

Pixi nail polish in Evening Emerald (def more of a peacock blue though)
Koh Gen Do cream
ModelCo Cheek + Lip Tint
Prestiche soap in Limcello (lemongrass)
Sebastian hair spray
 
 I'm super pumped I got the Koh Gen Do!  Everything else is gravy, but for what it's worth the tint works really well on me (I'm one of the super pale ones).


----------



## lovepink (Mar 30, 2013)

Overall I am happy with my box too and will use everything in it!  I just really wanted to try the other products as well!  One of the brands has been sampled one other time as well and I did not get it then either but was lucky enough to get it in a trade!  I am interested in trying the matt thing.  I have never had one liquid and matte!



> Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box, I was really happy with it.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Overall I am happy with my box too and will use everything in it! Â I just really wanted to try the other products as well! Â One of the brands has been sampled one other time as well and I did not get it then either but was lucky enough to get it in a trade! Â I am interested in trying the matt thing. Â I have never had one liquid and matte!


 I was not wanting the one with that liner, but was pleasantly surprised at how much I like it.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Mar 31, 2013)

> I had a box that says it is delivered but it wasn't. I emailed them but havent heard back yet. It could be the same thing.


 You'll hear back a lot quicker if you call them! They're going to hear from me on Tuesday if I don't see any boxes at my door tomorrow!


----------



## dbella (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got my first Glossybox and I'm thrilled with it.  I wondered though, if anyone else has visited the Prestiche website yet and noticed anything awry with it?  I hate to say it, but it appears to me that the reviews of their products are all fake (perhaps done by themselves?).  Every single product has nothing but 5 star reviews and most of them were done on the same days (12/20/12 and 12/13/12).  That seems a little unlikely and it's also unlikely that every single purchaser would give them a perfect rating.  Also, all the reviews are no more than one or two sentences with names that sound sort of made up.  I'm going to use the gift certificate that I received, but it does make me a little suspicious of the company. 

Otherwise, I love my Glossybox and I'm delighted with the nail polish I received especially.


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first Glossybox and I'm thrilled with it.  I wondered though, if anyone else has visited the Prestiche website yet and noticed anything awry with it?  I hate to say it, but it appears to me that the reviews of their products are all fake (perhaps done by themselves?).  Every single product has nothing but 5 star reviews and most of them were done on the same days (12/20/12 and 12/13/12).  That seems a little unlikely and it's also unlikely that every single purchaser would give them a perfect rating.  Also, all the reviews are no more than one or two sentences with names that sound sort of made up.  I'm going to use the gift certificate that I received, but it does make me a little suspicious of the company.
> 
> Otherwise, I love my Glossybox and I'm delighted with the nail polish I received especially.


 Hmmm, I did notice that in order to use my $40 GC, I'll need to pay $12 shipping, which sounds ridiculous. I feel like it's overpriced. Plus the price of soap listed in the Glossybox info card is $16.99 or something, but on the website, it's $19.98. Maybe they raised prices to recoup the discounts being given to Glossybox members? I don't know.


----------



## JuliaS (Apr 1, 2013)

Did anyone notice that the Prestiche soap was not 4oz.? I weighed my soap and it was barely 2 oz. but the label showed 4.


----------



## kweenah (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JuliaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone notice that the Prestiche soap was not 4oz.? I weighed my soap and it was barely 2 oz. but the label showed 4.


yepp...I just weigh mines too and its only 2oz.

Also, I tried to use the "Gift Certificate" and it says "Sorry, this coupon cannot be combined with any other promotions." =[ Is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## dbella (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't have a problem using my certificate, but I was sort of whaaaat? about the shipping.  I ordered though.  I hope I didn't use a $40 certificate and pay $12 shipping for a thing of lotion that ends up only being worth $12.  LOL

Was receiving the OPI nail polish a totally random thing?  I got one that I love, but wasn't expecting it and it wasn't mentioned as being part of my box so it was an add-on.  Maybe because it was my first box?  I got the Liquid Sand in "Can't Let Go".


----------



## pride (Apr 1, 2013)

^ Did you order with a code? SPRING gave you that nail polish.


----------



## dbella (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah, yes.  I'd forgotten about that.  Thanks!


----------



## lisak0417 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first Glossybox and I'm thrilled with it.  I wondered though, if anyone else has visited the Prestiche website yet and noticed anything awry with it?  I hate to say it, but it appears to me that the reviews of their products are all fake (perhaps done by themselves?).  Every single product has nothing but 5 star reviews and most of them were done on the same days (12/20/12 and 12/13/12).  That seems a little unlikely and it's also unlikely that every single purchaser would give them a perfect rating.  Also, all the reviews are no more than one or two sentences with names that sound sort of made up.  I'm going to use the gift certificate that I received, but it does make me a little suspicious of the company.
> 
> Otherwise, I love my Glossybox and I'm delighted with the nail polish I received especially.


 You're right!  It definitely seems shady.  We should try to write real reviews up there and see if it will let us post them with less than 5 stars!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 1, 2013)

Does the hairspray smell AWFUL to anyone else?  I hate the initial smell.  Makes me gag every single time!

I got the liquid liner in brown also but it looks black to me on my eyes, which is fine by me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

This was my first glossy box and I was wondering when/how I review the products for points?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the hairspray smell AWFUL to anyone else?  I hate the initial smell.  Makes me gag every single time!
> 
> ...


The hairspray smelled like a normal hairspray to me, but then again I think most hairspray smells kinda funky.

Also glossybox puts up surveys usually sometime between the 13th and the 16th of the following month for the previous month (does that make sense? So like on about April 14th March's surveys will be up)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 2, 2013)

> Does the hairspray smell AWFUL to anyone else?Â  I hate the initial smell.Â  Makes me gag every single time! I got the liquid liner in brown also but it looks black to me on my eyes, which is fine by me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  This was my first glossy box and I was wondering when/how I review the products for points? Â


 Yeah, I really did not like the hairspray smell either...it was pretty darn bad to me! lol


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 2, 2013)

If I were to cancel now, would I be able to still complete the surveys?

No shipping notice, but it arrived Saturday (last postal day in March for a March box?) with one item missing. I don't want to continue until I see if they're going to fix the situation with the missing item, but I'm 2 month's reviews from a free box. . .


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were to cancel now, would I be able to still complete the surveys?
> 
> No shipping notice, but it arrived Saturday (last postal day in March for a March box?) with one item missing. I don't want to continue until I see if they're going to fix the situation with the missing item, but I'm 2 month's reviews from a free box. . .


 If you are able to, you wouldn't be able to claim the box (as an inactive subscriber).


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 2, 2013)

I always get my boxes pretty quickly although March's box has disappeared into the USPS black hole of forwarding. Seriously, it has been more than a week since it was supposed to be delivered to my old address and despite repeated attempts to find out where it is and getting different answers every time, I'm still holding out hope that I'll get it some day. However, I bought an extra box for my mom and it's already April and it hasn't even been shipped. All I can see is that I paid for it but besides that, nothing. I emailed them to find out what's wrong and haven't gotten an answer yet so I guess I'm calling tomorrow. I wonder if they can just make the extra box I paid for be the April box so it can be shipped to my right address instead of the bs that has happened where every one of my subs ended up having to be forwarded because it was 'too late' to change my address. Loll, rant over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbella (Apr 2, 2013)

I tend to agree that the hairspray was sort of stinky.  It reminded me of L'Oreal Paris Elnett hairspray, which is a great hairspray but also smells horrible.  I do like the product though.  It definitely holds my hairstyle without being stiff.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> I tend to agree that the hairspray was sort of stinky.Â  It reminded me of L'Oreal Paris Elnett hairspray, which is a great hairspray but also smells horrible.Â  I do like the product though.Â  It definitely holds my hairstyle without being stiff.Â


 I love elnett and I also love that it is so cheap over here.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kweenah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yepp...I just weigh mines too and its only 2oz.
> ...


 I had the same problem. I tried to use it on items varying in price from less than $40 to over $40, and it didn't work on anything.  Grr!  Bait 'n Switch.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 3, 2013)

You have to use the $40 coupon/giftcard in the voucher redemption part at the top of the website. Mine wouldn't work in the gift card area, but once I put the numbers in that voucher redemption stop it worked like a charm...then I paid them $$ for shipping... sigh


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 3, 2013)

I got my box! Happy i received a pixi nailpolish rather than the eyeliner!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It says my box was deliver via their delivery tracking and I called CS and said their website was having issues and it was actually just tracking for someone else's box in my area (this part was weird to hear). They told me that if my box isn't delivered in a couple more days to call them again. Anyone else experiencing with the same issue? CS said that there were others that also called in for that reason but I haven't seen anyone complain about this specific issue here...


Did anyone get resolution from this problem?  The gift box I bought for someone still hasn't come in!


----------



## mermuse (Apr 3, 2013)

I might have easily missed this in the thread, but my Pixi item was the lip &amp; line in pretty peony which I didn't notice many (if any) people reporting. The liner part is a little stiff and dry, but the color is gorgeous. I wasn't sure about it at first, but it's a lovely product.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Apr 3, 2013)

Actually pretty happy with the contents of this month because every item seem to came just on time! My school rally is tomorrow and teal is is one of our school colors so I will be wearing the Pixi nail polish. Since I'm cheering at the rally, I will also need lots of hairspray - I hope this sebastian hairspray will hold out. The Lips and Cheek tint will also come in handy for both uses! And the bar of soap smells pretty good! 

I wanted both the Koh Gen Do and the eyeliner but I think everything worked out for the better. If only they fixed their shipping! 










Here's a swatch of Julep in Marion and pixi in Metallic Mermaid. They're very similar in color but the Metallic Mermaid is brighter and shiner. Differences appear a lot better with flash in the picture.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooh, I was hoping to get the Koh Gen Do product but I got the Pixi shadow pencil and Elite eyeliner. I don't need new liners though, drat!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

I wonder when they are putting the surveys up this month? They are always so late on that. The German glossybox has them up the first week they start shipping.


----------



## Javaprincess (Apr 4, 2013)

> yepp...I just weigh mines too and its only 2oz. Also, I tried to use the "Gift Certificate" and it says "Sorry, this coupon cannot be combined with any other promotions." =[ Is anyone else having that problem?


 Oh, that makes a little more sense as I couldn't believe they were selling such small soaps for $18! I think I'm not going to use the gc.....I have tons of soaps and the lotion is crazy overpriced!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 4, 2013)

We started a new Glossybox group. Go join and chat there....https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/32/glossybox-subscribers


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 5, 2013)

I won the GLOSSYChat this week and it was a March GlossyBox! I posted it on my keek: (Link removed per Terms of Service.)

please follow me and I'll follow you back!


----------



## dbella (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my order from Prestiche and I was underwhelmed.  I ordered the body butter and it was a very small container.  It's your typical sort of greasy body butter.  Not bad or anything, but certainly not worth $40.  I wouldn't have paid more for it than the $12 they charged to ship it and I won't be ordering from them again.  It was no better than any body butter you can get at Target.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my order from Prestiche and I was underwhelmed.  I ordered the body butter and it was a very small container.  It's your typical sort of greasy body butter.  Not bad or anything, but certainly not worth $40.  I wouldn't have paid more for it than the $12 they charged to ship it and I won't be ordering from them again.  It was no better than any body butter you can get at Target.


I felt the same way. I think I like my Body Shop ones a lot more and I can get them super cheap brand new at like TJ Maxx.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my order from Prestiche and I was underwhelmed.  I ordered the body butter and it was a very small container.  It's your typical sort of greasy body butter.  Not bad or anything, but certainly not worth $40.  I wouldn't have paid more for it than the $12 they charged to ship it and I won't be ordering from them again.  It was no better than any body butter you can get at Target.


 I was on the fence about ordering from them. Not on the fence anymore.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the Yin-Yang soap in my box and it smells horrible.  I like the smell of frankincense too! I have a frankincense &amp; myrrh scented lotion that is heavenly.   It's also a little to exfoliating for my liking.  The "fine grains" feel like they are ripping my skin off.. Won't be using that gift cert.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 8, 2013)

> I got the Yin-Yang soap in my box and it smells horrible.Â  I like the smell of frankincense too! I have a frankincense &amp; myrrh scented lotion that is heavenly. Â  It's also a little to exfoliating for my liking.Â  The "fine grains" feel like they are ripping my skin off.. Won't be using that gift cert. Â


I got the yin-yang too. It didn't smell too bad thought the plastic but I didn't use it yet. Maybe it'll get more fragrant when it gets wet. I doubt I'll use the gc I can't justify paying the shipping.


----------



## dbella (Apr 8, 2013)

Since it was under $40 to start with, I only paid the $12 shipping, but still it wasn't worth it.  You can definitely get equal or better body butters elsewhere.  I also am still giving them a sidelong look over the fake reviews on their website.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since it was under $40 to start with, I only paid the $12 shipping, but still it wasn't worth it.  You can definitely get equal or better body butters elsewhere.  I also am still giving them a sidelong look over the fake reviews on their website.


 I get 20% off body shop purchases so I'll stick with that.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get 20% off body shop purchases so I'll stick with that.


Yeah body shop is so much better, especially considering the prices.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the feedback- I've been going back &amp; forth about trying their Shea butter. I trust all your reviews before anyone else, so it looks like I won't be ordering anything. For the Shea butter it was going to cost $17 with shipping which seemed like a lot- basically the cost of a 20% off glossybox.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 8, 2013)

If anyone wants my code- pm me its yours


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 8, 2013)

Good to know about Prestiche. I'd already been reluctant due to the 12 dollar shipping but that helped me decide. Thanks, ladies, for the information. Shame that such a nice value GC is basically not worth anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 8, 2013)

It's hard for me to change body butters because Shea Terra's is so fantastic! I will forever be grateful to Glossybox for introducing me to that company! Absolutely divine.


----------



## mermuse (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the Prestiche feedback.  I was vaguely considering it, but it really does remind me of NuMe's inflated prices ordeal.  Bleeh.  I've been using a homemade coconut oil mixture for my hands and it's been wonderful so I'm fine for now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

What is the coconut oil mixture you have been using?  I have some coconut oil I bought for the bath salts we got in December (to make a scrub).



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the Prestiche feedback.  I was vaguely considering it, but it really does remind me of NuMe's inflated prices ordeal.  Bleeh.  I've been using a homemade coconut oil mixture for my hands and it's been wonderful so I'm fine for now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's hard for me to change body butters because Shea Terra's is so fantastic! I will forever be grateful to Glossybox for introducing me to that company! Absolutely divine.


 I just took a look at Prestiche's site and was extremely underwhelmed. If you sign up for Shea Terra's newsletter they do send out discount codes, and their stuff is much, much better. If Ihad to buy a shea lotion, it's Shea Terra's, hands down. I'd even buy their stuff without a coupon, it's that much better.

I was turned off by their soap (Prestiche) sample this month. If you cannot accurately label your sample with the correct weight, (and who knows if the ingredients are accurate) then I'm not interested in your product. Bad labelling doth not make a first good impression in my book.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 9, 2013)

So how many people are still waiting on a March Glossybox to arrive? Also does anyone have the phone number to call that you have called and received a response? -Thanks!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how many people are still waiting on a March Glossybox to arrive? Also does anyone have the phone number to call that you have called and received a response? -Thanks!


Try their Facebook page. They responded to me via FB message almost instantly when I messaged them yesterday


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Apr 9, 2013)

Still haven't gotten my March box! Anyone else? I emailed CS AGAIN and was told to look for the new shipping info soon. ugh


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how many people are still waiting on a March Glossybox to arrive? Also does anyone have the phone number to call that you have called and received a response? -Thanks!


 Me. I am still waiting But I am too lazy to call. I have emailed them twice.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvdroolbuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me. I am still waiting But I am too lazy to call. I have emailed them twice.


 I just sent them a FB message and they replied within minutes. That may be the way to go.


----------



## megk (Apr 16, 2013)

Finally got my box today after a post office screw up. I, in fact, got 2 identical boxes--maybe because of the screw up? They are pretty well-loaded too.


ModelCo in Rosy Red ($24)
Sebastian Finishing hairspray ($2.69)
pixi Magic Tink Tint ($16)
Pretiche soap in Yin Yang ($17.99)
Trial size Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying serum ($5.83)
Elite Paris Matt Liner in Matt Brown ($15)
pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Brun Beam ($18)

Total retail: $99.52

I have no idea what I'm going to do with multiple copies of all of these, but this box was absolutely worth the cost (esp considering I somehow got 2)--wow!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *megk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today after a post office screw up. I, in fact, got 2 identical boxes--maybe because of the screw up? They are pretty well-loaded too.
> 
> ...


 Wow your boxes were loaded! You can always gift, sell or trade the extras.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am still waiting on my March box. Sigh.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *megk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today after a post office screw up. I, in fact, got 2 identical boxes--maybe because of the screw up? They are pretty well-loaded too.
> 
> ...


What a fantastic box! Definitely tons of goodies n there




btw, the Umbrian Clay is DA BOMB...I adore the stuff now and use it daily!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am LOVING the Koh Gen Do emollient. That's really not a good thing since it's crazy expensive!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 17, 2013)

> I am LOVING the Koh Gen Do emollient. That's really not a good thing since it's crazy expensive!!! Â


 Omg me too! I'm hoarding the last little bit I have because I will be sad when its gone!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am LOVING the Koh Gen Do emollient. That's really not a good thing since it's crazy expensive!!!


YES, it seriously is amazing stuff...I've already warned my hubby that I'm in love with it lol


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES, it seriously is amazing stuff...I've already warned my hubby that I'm in love with it lol


LOL Does your husband get a weird little look on his face like my husband does? It's like surrender, fear, and amusement all at once.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Does your husband get a weird little look on his face like my husband does? It's like surrender, fear, and amusement all at once.


Oh no, we haven't quite gotten there yet lol...this is what happens:



 



 



 



 





That's when I save my own money without him knowing and just buy it myself





The man will eventually learn, and everyone keeps telling him: Happy wife, happy life!

But he's stubborn lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES, it seriously is amazing stuff...I've already warned my hubby that I'm in love with it lol


 I love it too!! I don't need it when I'm in NY, but here_ _I really need it.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no, we haven't quite gotten there yet lol...this is what happens:
> ...


hahaha  Yeah I have had 10 years to work on mine. If we can afford it, he generally lets me have my way.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no, we haven't quite gotten there yet lol...this is what happens:
> ...


 Lol, my hubby is pretty good about getting me the things I want his main concern is that I use it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Does your husband get a weird little look on his face like my husband does? It's like surrender, fear, and amusement all at once.







 all the time lol.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 26, 2013)

> Finally got my box today after a post office screw up. I, in fact, got 2 identical boxes--maybe because of the screw up? They are pretty well-loaded too.
> ModelCo in Rosy Red ($24)
> Sebastian Finishing hairspray ($2.69)
> pixi Magic Tink Tint ($16)
> ...


 I got the same exact box!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jul 13, 2013)

I just went to use the $40 Prestiche gift certificate and the company has apparently disappeared. Their website won't pull up and they havent posted to facebook since May. Darn it, the certificate was valid till August so I didnt rush to use it.


----------



## dbella (Jul 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to use the $40 Prestiche gift certificate and the company has apparently disappeared. Their website won't pull up and they havent posted to facebook since May. Darn it, the certificate was valid till August so I didnt rush to use it.


Don't feel too bad. All their stuff was super overpriced and it's crap.  I let my daughter have my overpriced, boring body butter.


----------



## AprilLouisa (Jul 19, 2013)

> I would still live to see what you think oof your UK box


 sorry for the super late reply! In my March box I got the red jelly pong pong lip blush, Elizabeth Arden 8 hr cream, teeth whitening powder, loccitane hand cream and the renu flashmask - made a YT vid (my first and only as of yet LOL) but I ramble on and on xD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HfSfhy_PDM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player if vids aren't allowed please lemme know and I'll delete it


----------

